# Consensual hook ups



## Guest

I'm curious have any of you guys been been given that "special tip" from any of your riders?


----------



## RippGutt

Lol... I'm interested in hearing stories as well.


----------



## NYCDaFuture

Don't worry I will let yall know ha. I tried to google stories about that from Uber drivers but can't find any. I just want to know if all the cab myths about girls flirting is true or not.


----------



## Lyft4uDC

ive been flirted with and I had a 2 hr drive in which I spent talking to this cute, intelligent woman...but I never broke that 3rd wall between pax and my professionalism. she really was the only person id say "**** it, I don't care" and ask her out. why I didn't, im not sure. but im semi glad I didn't.


----------



## Eighty8

NYCDaFuture said:


> Don't worry I will let yall know ha. I tried to google stories about that from Uber drivers but can't find any. I just want to know if all the cab myths about girls flirting is true or not.


I think I saw a thread online somewhere about this topic, but I had a few girls choosin up on me.. Getting to know me, askin me if I had a girlfriend, while their man is next to them lol


----------



## NYCDaFuture

^^ lol. So all the times yall been flirted on. Do they come in the car and sit in the front? Also has anyone had a woman say to you to come in their house or to get a dinner/bar. I know married people on here would refuse it so I understand. Regardless im all about making this Uber money but just wondering about other ppl stories.


----------



## Lyft4uDC

I wouldn't and im single. when I think about it, I simply place $$ above a chick... and ive never gotten that comfortable with a female pax to get to the point of "oh, so drinks tonight?" or anything like that since its a 10-20 min drive at most.


----------



## DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver

http://jalopnik.com/****ing-uber-and-lyft-drivers-is-apparently-a-thing-1612858479


----------



## Sydney Uber

Cab driving can be fruitful in this area. My first 9 years of driving was in cabs and if the job was worth it you'd card the rider. If it was a woman and they felt "safe" they'd call you direct. Then like any relationship over the months/years they can end up anywhere. 

You know its on when you're asked something like "so, what have you got planned after you get to my place?"


----------



## LookyLou

I always say "if it wasn't for the sex, this job wouldn't be worth it". Applies even more now with the lower rates.


----------



## NYCDaFuture

^^^ does this really happen and if it does is it during the night time hours when they feel like flirting lol.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

Wow! All it takes is one drunk chick to have second thoughts the next day and you'll get screwed ......again.


----------



## NYCDaFuture

^^^ true. Just make sure they are not drunk. I doubt any ladies are flirting with uber drivers during the day.


----------



## Eighty8

Bruhhhh I just had the most awkward drop off ever... Gay dude tried to hit on me, and tipped me $20. He forced me to go to the ATM just so he can pull out money to tip me... Shit was weird as ****.. 

Why can't girl passengers do that? lol


----------



## kalo

I had several beauties. One though was super hot and she was a little late and then had a cute dog running around with her as she approached the car. Of course she asked if the dog could ride.. "Sure the dog can ride.." She was asking all kinds of questions and even where I lived, which was just a short distance away. Fun and sexy... when she got out she said "maybe I'll get you for my ride home", I was hoping. When some friends asked me why I was driving for Uber, I told them I was going to do it until I got laid. Never did in the 7 weeks, but definitely some potential. Some girls were very flirtatious.


----------



## Just Some Guy

CabbieGuy93 said:


> I'm curious have any of you guys been been given that "special tip" from any of your riders?


Of course it never happens, it's against the rules...


----------



## NYCDaFuture

Any more new stories?? Do these things happen at night time? I havent seen none of these things during the day shift


----------



## Stacie

I've been hit on a few times and had a guy spend 10 min in my car in his driveway trying to convince me to come inside so he could "tip me." 
I said no repeatedly, he finally gave up. Drunk guys are hilarious! 
I wouldn't ever hook up with a rider bc 1. I'm married 2. Why?? 3. You have no idea who/what they were doing before you picked them up.


----------



## timmyolo

Stacie said:


> I've been hit on a few times and had a guy spend 10 min in my car in his driveway trying to convince me to come inside so he could "tip me."
> I said no repeatedly, he finally gave up. Drunk guys are hilarious!
> I wouldn't ever hook up with a rider bc 1. I'm married 2. Why?? 3. You have no idea who/what they were doing before you picked them up.


4. Ebola


----------



## duggles

I've noticed the majority of my Lyft pax are female, and the majority of my Uber pax are male. I only do Lyft when there's no Uber surge in Denver. Maybe I'll have better chances at getting laid since I'm driving for Lyft more often now that Denver Uber has slowed down dramatically after Labor Day.


----------



## Brady

I've been hit up three times in the seven weeks I've been driving. I declined all three opportunities. The first time as a couple of very drunk gay guys. The second time was by a drunk girl and her much more sober acting boyfriend who didn't say anything and was probably quite embarrassed. The third time was by two drunk girls. I've never had a sober passenger hit me up. I typically drive late nights -the post bar crowd so it's not unexpected. I find it flattering but I can get it just as easy from sober people when I'm not trying to make money.


----------



## Sydney Uber

Brady said:


> I've been hit up three times in the seven weeks I've been driving. I declined all three opportunities. The first time as a couple of very drunk gay guys. The second time was by a drunk girl and her much more sober acting boyfriend who didn't say anything and was probably quite embarrassed. The third time was by two drunk girls. I've never had a sober passenger hit me up. I typically drive late nights -the post bar crowd so it's not unexpected. I find it flattering but I can get it just as easy from sober people when I'm not trying to make money.


UberGigolo!! Always ends with a Surge!!


----------



## Just Some Guy

timmyolo said:


> 4. Ebola


5. Getting hit by lightning.

You've got a better chance of it than getting ebola in the US.

I wonder what the odds are of getting hit by lightning while having sex... and before anyone mentions it, you can get hit by lightning while in a building. I actually had a call for that in EMS a few years ago. I can't really give too many details without violating HIPPA since it is such a freak occurrence it wouldn't be difficult to identify the patient.


----------



## timmyolo

6. Getting Ebola from EMS treating you from lightening strike while in a building waiting for your uber


----------



## chi1cabby

MY DATE WITH AN UBER DRIVER | Gigi:


----------



## Uber Driver 007

chi1cabby said:


> MY DATE WITH AN UBER DRIVER | Gigi:


Lmao. I give you two thumbs up for always finding interesting Uber stuff.


----------



## UberRey

I can't see how it could possibly end well (happy endings aside). I'm not a huge fan of regrets.


----------



## VSSteve

Is the girl in the Youtube vid a guy? cause the voice, and the jaw line......


----------



## Sydney Uber

chi1cabby said:


> MY DATE WITH AN UBER DRIVER | Gigi:


Streuth! You'd be holding back so hard, never wanting the ******** to end! Because the moment it did you'd have to live with that voice!


----------



## OldTownSean

CabbieGuy93 said:


> I'm curious have any of you guys been been given that "special tip" from any of your riders?


Getting the tip sounds bad ... I'd rather be giving the tip LOL ... ofc I'm married so I wouldn't ... I think it's my wife's greatest fear considering I drive in old town which is about 50% hot, drunk little ****s in short dresses


----------



## timmyolo

and the adams apple?


----------



## LookyLou

chi1cabby said:


> MY DATE WITH AN UBER DRIVER | Gigi:


So I wonder who this Mohammad guy is who is using a fake name with Uber.


----------



## fork2323

CabbieGuy93 said:


> I'm curious have any of you guys been been given that "special tip" from any of your riders?


I picked up this tall model from Denmark in LA off PCH who was going to meet a girl friend for Veggie food in Venice. I told her about these cool bands playing on the beach in Hermosa. The gig was a battle between a Rolling Stones cover band and a Beatles cover band.. She was like, that sounds amazing, but I can't afford the ride there and back. I was like, I'm planning on going there anyway after I drop you off, so if you want to go with me, I can give you a ride home for free as its on my way home anyway. She was like cool, ditched her friend and we went with me and we spent the whole rest of the day together and into the night and went to dinner then yogurt-land for desert. We exchanged numbers, but I never followed through and called her as I felt she had weird vibes.


----------



## Optimus Uber

NYCDaFuture said:


> ^^^ does this really happen and if it does is it during the night time hours when they feel like flirting lol.


Mostly at night, on weekends, especially when they are on their way home and they didnt bring any meat to go.


----------



## Optimus Uber

chi1cabby said:


> MY DATE WITH AN UBER DRIVER | Gigi:


The things people will sleep with.


----------



## Sydney Uber

fork2323 said:


> I picked up this tall model from Denmark in LA off PCH who was going to meet a girl friend for Veggie food in Venice. I told her about these cool bands playing on the beach in Hermosa. The gig was a battle between a Rolling Stones cover band and a Beatles cover band.. She was like, that sounds amazing, but I can't afford the ride there and back. I was like, I'm planning on going there anyway after I drop you off, so if you want to go with me, I can give you a ride home for free as its on my way home anyway. She was like cool, ditched her friend and we went with me and we spent the whole rest of the day together and into the night and went to dinner then yogurt-land for desert. We exchanged numbers, but I never followed through and called her as I felt she had weird vibes.


Man! Its so different these days, Men showing so much self control! When your story started with "tall Dutch model" I thought YES an "in like Flynn" story will follow.

Sooooo........ The ***** in your Avatar is all you were lefr with?


----------



## scrurbscrud

VSSteve said:


> Is the girl in the Youtube vid a guy? cause the voice, and the jaw line......


There is just a hint of an Adam's apple... Probably good surgery...


----------



## fork2323

Sidney, is this a better Avatar? she said she was going back to Denmark in a day, but would be back in LA in a month.. I had forgotten about her until this post.. so ok she must be back now. I'll wait till after Holloween weekend and give her a call. I'll keep u posted.


Sydney Uber said:


> Man! Its so different these days, Men showing so much self control! When your story started with "tall Dutch model" I thought YES an "in like Flynn" story will follow.
> 
> Sooooo........ The ***** in your Avatar is all you were lefr with?


----------



## Sydney Uber

fork2323 said:


> Sidney, is this a better Avatar? she said she was going back to Denmark in a day, but would be back in LA in a month.. I had forgotten about her until this post.. so ok she must be back now. I'll wait till after Holloween weekend and give her a call. I'll keep u posted.


Are you serious? No No No! Never Wait - offer her a personalised authentic American Halloween tour and "experience"!

Remember a Dutch model kept Rod Stewart happy for 15 years!


----------



## Hustler's University

Five weeks in and.....yeah. 

In the beginning I was somewhat clueless. Worried about ratings, the Nav not screwing up, etc. I missed some opportunities. Getting women with this gig is like shooting fish in a saloon. 

The flirting is insane. Usually they sit up front and start asking all kinds of personal questions. You got to look for the signs, some women are just super friendly. If you pulled the trigger you got to be sure. Hair twirling , touching you and angling their body towards you are all green lights. Saying things like I haven't been out much. etc. Where do you live? What do you do when you are not driving? Income qualifiers...

One Saturday night a cute blonde requested me. About 5'3 with legs for days, she had on a lovely blue dress and some killer heels. She got in the front introduced herself . Apparently a Tinder date went waaaaay wrong. The guy was an ass, so she left. She was not drunk we had a great conversation. As I dropped her off I before she got out I said " We need to go out and have some fun I like your vibe" she said okay gave me her number. I called her when I got off , the conversation continued. I was going to hangup and go home ..." so what are you doing now?" " Hanging out with you..." and she said come over....I left the next morning. 

I told a friend the other day the number of opportunities you get with women is incredible for this gig. Seriously since the book is done I drive at night for the stories. I don't take the drunk advances too seriously, in the morning I bet most have no memory of me and what they did that night. The last few weeks have been interesting.....


----------



## Hustler's University

CabbieGuy93 said:


> You hit the nail on the head..I had an adorable cute 20somthing modal in my car today and we hit it off right away. She gave me a $20 tip and her number! She's leaving town on Saturday and we've already planned for dinner tmrw and to go out for Halloween. Was planning on working but this girls way better that uber Halloween guarantee
> 
> People don't believe it, but you bet you can get some serious action on Uber if you are relatively attractive or interesting


I agree if you have good conversation and are not a troll your chances are good to meet someone. I was on the fence about working in my area Saturdays are insane so I can only imagine X 10 for this holiday but since I have plans I will read about on the boards.


----------



## Goober

Not worth it. Never on-the-clock. It's OK to flirt back...but what a shitty way to get in the news. Would have to be 12-24 hours, luckily I am happily taken.

Have had drunkies come on to me and 1 missed connection with UberXXX in the subject


----------



## djnsmith7

I won't go into details, but my car & I attract the flirtatious types. I haven't acted on any though.


----------



## NYCDaFuture

So is it safe to say that these things happen most of the time on weekends and at night shifts? I have not worked a night time or weekend shift. From like 10pm-3am usually these kind of things happen lol..


----------



## MelberX

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Wow! All it takes is one drunk chick to have second thoughts the next day and you'll get screwed ......again.


Pretty much my thoughts.


----------



## Hustler's University

NYCDaFuture said:


> So is it safe to say that these things happen most of the time on weekends and at night shifts? I have not worked a night time or weekend shift. From like 10pm-3am usually these kind of things happen lol..


I would say that is the case. Not too much flirting in the morning rides. Weekends it can happen anytime. I had flirting 10AM on a Saturday, I think people feel freer on the weekends.


----------



## Yuri Lygotme

Frankly, I was not a believer and thought of those stories of horny passengers hooking up within minutes with their Uber driver as urban legends......... Until last night.


----------



## NYCDaFuture

So what happened?? Lol


----------



## Sly

Had a girl tell me she loves me because I had Cinnamon Fire Jolly Ranchers in the car.
My other job, delivering medicaid patients, I'm constantly turning down advances. They all want the same thing, someone to pay the bills. I support a family, just don't have a wife or girlfriend. I don't need any more mouths to feed.


----------



## Hustler's University

CabbieGuy93 said:


> Everyone will think this is B.S and that's ok, but I'll share a story of one of my craziest hookups I had. If anything else it's an entertaining read.
> 
> So it's a Friday night downtown Durham. I get a ping it's at Duke. I pull up to the dorms and out walks 2 young freshman girls with skirts so short if theyd sat down you'd be able to see to China. They were French too with heavy eyeshadow they were looking like hot little French hookers(yeah I know inappropriate, but sorry it's what popped in my head when I saw em)
> 
> Anyways, they get in the car and get all excited. Next thing I know they are all over me taking selfies with me and touching all up on me. I hear them talking French and giggling. Who knows what they saying but it's must of been something about me because they came right out and said I was the hottest Uber driver they ever had. Not to sound like a ******, but I get this a lot, but I acted surprised and played it up like no one had ever said that...I would be lying if I wasn't flattered with the attention I was getting(who wouldn't love French girls giving you all kinds of love)
> 
> As I'm on my way to drop them off. They are kicking my seat trying to distract me and saying things like "hey Mr.sexy man" I was honestly kinda getting annoyed with it. I guess this is some wired French way of flitting? Anyways, when I get to the drop off they run over to the driver door and try and pull me out. Please, please come in with us. I declined..I could here the EDM blaring from the house party and damn these girls were fine, but I declined. Going into a frat party and saying uh yeah im the uber driver..nah I'll pass.
> 
> So I leave and a few hours go by its 2am and I'm about to head home when I get a ping! It's from the same girl! I pick just her up this time and she gets in the front seat(and no she wasn't wasted) she leans right over and plops her head right in my lap and looks up at me. I couldn't believe how brash she was..I laugh like you got to be kidding me..I'm glancing down as I'm driving chuckling. Telling her this is against the rules, but hell I'm loving it! We get to the drop off and She looks me right in the eyes and says "I wanna kiss you" like I said frenchies are don't hold back I guess.
> 
> I say I don't know if I should..I tell her I could get in trouble. But mmmm that little dress was too much and I could already feel my pants tighting..she's hot and foreign but young and I could be getting in big trouble if this gets out. Think about it "Uber driver rapes Duke freashman" the danger of having her excited me..I leaned in and met her lips and you know she went right to French kissing, fitting right? She was an animal..right from the first kiss. I took her to a cheap hotel(yeah classy I know) and we had crazy sex all into the night and next morning. Probably the best sex Iv ever had. The danger of the situation and the circumstances turned it into a night I'll never forget.


Very few would have turned that down.......she was 100% with it.


----------



## alex589

Twice i was asked for b..job for $20. B/c intoxication of paxs, I did continue my ride and didn't take it personally. However, initially I was thinking to kick off them from my car...


----------



## Oc_DriverX

CabbieGuy93 said:


> Everyone will think this is B.S and that's ok, but I'll share a story of one of my craziest hookups I had. If anything else it's an entertaining read.
> 
> So it's a Friday night downtown Durham. I get a ping it's at Duke. I pull up to the dorms and out walks 2 young freshman girls with skirts so short if theyd sat down you'd be able to see to China. They were French too with heavy eyeshadow they were looking like hot little French hookers(yeah I know inappropriate, but sorry it's what popped in my head when I saw em)
> 
> Anyways, they get in the car and get all excited. Next thing I know they are all over me taking selfies with me and touching all up on me. I hear them talking French and giggling. Who knows what they saying but it's must of been something about me because they came right out and said I was the hottest Uber driver they ever had. Not to sound like a ******, but I get this a lot, but I acted surprised and played it up like no one had ever said that...I would be lying if I wasn't flattered with the attention I was getting(who wouldn't love French girls giving you all kinds of love)
> 
> As I'm on my way to drop them off. They are kicking my seat trying to distract me and saying things like "hey Mr.sexy man" I was honestly kinda getting annoyed with it. I guess this is some wired French way of flitting? Anyways, when I get to the drop off they run over to the driver door and try and pull me out. Please, please come in with us. I declined..I could here the EDM blaring from the house party and damn these girls were fine, but I declined. Going into a frat party and saying uh yeah im the uber driver..nah I'll pass.
> 
> So I leave and a few hours go by its 2am and I'm about to head home when I get a ping! It's from the same girl! I pick just her up this time and she gets in the front seat(and no she wasn't wasted) she leans right over and plops her head right in my lap and looks up at me. I couldn't believe how brash she was..I laugh like you got to be kidding me..I'm glancing down as I'm driving chuckling. Telling her this is against the rules, but hell I'm loving it! We get to the drop off and She looks me right in the eyes and says "I wanna kiss you" like I said frenchies are don't hold back I guess.
> 
> I say I don't know if I should..I tell her I could get in trouble. But mmmm that little dress was too much and I could already feel my pants tighting..she's hot and foreign but young and I could be getting in big trouble if this gets out. Think about it "Uber driver rapes Duke freashman" the danger of having her excited me..I leaned in and met her lips and you know she went right to French kissing, fitting right? She was an animal..right from the first kiss. I took her to a cheap hotel(yeah classy I know) and we had crazy sex all into the night and next morning. Probably the best sex Iv ever had. The danger of the situation and the circumstances turned it into a night I'll never forget.


This reminds me of the Penthouse Forum Letters section. Truth or not, it was a good read.


----------



## ReviTULize

djnsmith7 said:


> I won't go into details, but my car & I attract the flirtatious types. I haven't acted on any though.


Please go into details about what you haven't acted on...


----------



## OCX DRIVER

It sucks to be me. I get all the short rides with no tip and the drunks that puke all over the outside of my car. I'm a good looking guy with a nice personality. I must be doing something wrong. I should apply for lyft Low rates, bad customers, I feel left out. 

I hate it when lesbians get in my car knowing they get more ***** than me. Arghhhh


----------



## djnsmith7

ReviTULize said:


> Please go into details about what you haven't acted on...


To be intentionally vague, I've been invited to dinner, asked to be a personal, and permanent private driver, invited to clubs, bars, etc. Professionally declined.

When they ask what I do outside of driving & I tell them I'm into motorcycles & the gym, the smiles come out in full force.


----------



## Sydney Uber

OCX DRIVER said:


> It sucks to be me. I get all the short rides with no tip and the drunks that puke all over the outside of my car. I'm a good looking guy with a nice personality. I must be doing something wrong. I should apply for lyft Low rates, bad customers, I feel left out.
> 
> I hate it when lesbians get in my car knowing they get more ***** than me. Arghhhh


Hey OCX, try a really nice cologne.


----------



## Stacie

This past weekend was a record. 4 offers to either quit driving and go out with them and 2 offers to end the night at their place. 
Uh, I must be doing something wrongif I'm coming across that available! Lol
A lot of them comment on my slight southern accent, I think that's part of it. 
Idk maybe Indy people are just that sexually frustrated that they will hit on their 34 yr old married mom of 4 Uber driver!


----------



## driveLA

i initially favored to keep it on the cautious side and not be too aggressive coming on to these girls when i started out on this thing but man this job works wonders for getting your game up on talking to chicks on a more personal level since you're in such close quarters and you have a good amount of time to make some kind of impression. 

so different than just coming across someone on the street or wherever else where the immediate initial impression is everything. it becomes natural for people to just hit it off so easily. you literally have a hot chick trapped in your car with a high likelihood of getting her on your hook soon as you find a mutually intriguing point of conversation.

i was so gonna hook up with a girl this weekend but her stupid friend totally cockblocked me while i was trying to seal the deal at the end of the ride

"we gotta go. bye!"

you biiiiiitch!


----------



## Sydney Uber

driveLA said:


> i initially favored to keep it on the cautious side and not be too aggressive coming on to these girls when i started out on this thing but man this job works wonders for getting your game up on talking to chicks on a more personal level since you're in such close quarters and you have a good amount of time to make some kind of impression.
> 
> so different than just coming across someone on the street or wherever else where the immediate initial impression is everything. it becomes natural for people to just hit it off so easily. you literally have a hot chick trapped in your car with a high likelihood of getting her on your hook soon as you find a mutually intriguing point of conversation.
> 
> i was so gonna hook up with a girl this weekend but her stupid friend totally cockblocked me while i was trying to seal the deal at the end of the ride
> 
> "we gotta go. bye!"
> 
> you biiiiiitch!


Should have told them you are happy to look after 2 for the price of one!


----------



## LookyLou

The hourly guarantees from UberX and Lyft were pretty disappointing, but how many time did you get laid on Fri and Sat?


----------



## OCX DRIVER

Sydney Uber said:


> Hey OCX, try a really nice cologne.


Thanks from down under. I've tried everything. I need to stop picking dudes. Never get Shelly's anymore lol


----------



## scrurbscrud

Stacie said:


> This past weekend was a record. 4 offers to either quit driving and go out with them and 2 offers to end the night at their place.
> Uh, I must be doing something wrongif I'm coming across that available! Lol
> A lot of them comment on my slight southern accent, I think that's part of it.
> Idk maybe Indy people are just that sexually frustrated that they will hit on their 34 yr old married mom of 4 Uber driver!


It's the male condition!

On the other side of the coin some old married guy (me) with grown children older than young lady riders gets groped (suredly unintentional) weekly by drunken women crawling out of the car or provided an array of provocative personally directed sexual comments, or both, sometimes by an entire vehicle full of women. Specially if it's a bachlorette party of 6-7.

*They mean nothing.* "We're here. Watch your step please." Next!

Oh geezus. This week I had a 70 year old woman telling me how nice and long her legs are when sliding out of the vehicle with a big smile on her face!

*Please, spare me!*


----------



## duggles

scrurbscrud said:


> Oh geezus. This week I had a 70 year old woman telling me how nice and long her legs are when sliding out of the vehicle with a big smile on her face!


If she looks like Helen Mirren, you should've gone for it. Helen Mirren proves hot 70 year olds can exist.

Or if it was Dame Maggie Smith, that one just for the title and bragging rights. She _is _a dame.


----------



## scrurbscrud

duggles said:


> If she looks like Helen Mirren, you should've gone for it. Helen Mirren proves hot 70 year olds can exist.
> 
> Or if it was Dame Maggie Smith, that one just for the title and bragging rights. She _is _a dame.


One hot chick middle age wife is entirely sufficient, thank you...


----------



## SydneySuperUber

But is it wrong to take advantage of drunken women?


----------



## scrurbscrud

SydneySuperUber said:


> But is it wrong to take advantage of drunken women?


Make sure you have your surge protector app in place...


----------



## drivernotfound

SydneySuperUber said:


> But is it wrong to take advantage of drunken women?


Wrong and possibly illegal. ("I was drugged". You don't need/want that.)


----------



## SydneySuperUber

Not you getting them drunk. I mean they are just there you know. drunk n all. I mean who is seriously driving for the peanuts we make if there aren't a few perks right? So would you take advantage of a drunk woman? Hell I bet hundreds of guys on X join for just that reason.


----------



## drivernotfound

SydneySuperUber said:


> Not you getting them drunk. I mean they are just there you know. drunk n all. I mean who is seriously driving for the peanuts we make if there aren't a few perks right? So would you take advantage of a drunk woman? Hell I bet hundreds of guys on X join for just that reason.


Even if they get themselves drunk. You'll have to deal with "poor defenseless female" syndrome in court. Drunk is drunk, it doesn't leave a trace of who did it. I'd just avoid the whole situation.


----------



## buber

timmyolo said:


> 6. Getting Ebola from EMS treating you from lightening strike while in a building waiting for your uber


7. ISIS


----------



## hanging in there

CabbieGuy93 said:


> I'm curious have any of you guys been been given that "special tip" from any of your riders?


I had a girl climb into the front seat a few weeks ago, then about half way home, after asking progressively more personal questions, asked me "Do you want to have sex with me?" "Where?" "Just pull over somewhere" (she couldn't take me home since her home came complete with a waiting hubby). I kept trying to think of ways to say no without offending her, since all I could think of is the prime time $ I'd be losing considering it was just after midnight on a Saturday night. I threw some weak excuses at her but she kept insisting, and started getting physical with me while I was still driving. So I gave in but the whole time mostly what I was thinking about was my lost income, so I didn't enjoy it much. (Why don't these things happen 3am on a Tuesday morning?) I was tempted to keep the meter running during our one hour interlude but didn't have the heart. (I just charged her the normal $60 fare when I finished dropping her off.) Finally I told her we had to stop, I had to get back to work, and she got pretty mad. Lucky because soon after I dropped her off I got an airport ride for $120.


----------



## Hustler's University

driveLA said:


> i initially favored to keep it on the cautious side and not be too aggressive coming on to these girls when i started out on this thing but man this job works wonders for getting your game up on talking to chicks on a more personal level since you're in such close quarters and you have a good amount of time to make some kind of impression.
> 
> so different than just coming across someone on the street or wherever else where the immediate initial impression is everything. it becomes natural for people to just hit it off so easily. you literally have a hot chick trapped in your car with a high likelihood of getting her on your hook soon as you find a mutually intriguing point of conversation.
> 
> i was so gonna hook up with a girl this weekend but her stupid friend totally cockblocked me while i was trying to seal the deal at the end of the ride
> 
> "we gotta go. bye!"
> 
> you biiiiiitch!


*"on talking to chicks on a more personal level since you're in such close quarters and you have a good amount of time to make some kind of impression. "*

That is the gist of it, face time gets you pillow time....to stop cock blocking talk to the less attractive chick first... this accomplishes two things, it reduces her CB powers significantly..shoot she might even put in a good word for ya, second it makes the more attractive girl wonder why he hell he is not talking to me ( totally disarms them...)


----------



## Emmes

chi1cabby said:


> MY DATE WITH AN UBER DRIVER | Gigi:


Two things after watching this ...

1 .. Unlike Muhammad/Frederick, I knew this was a dude straight out of the gate.
2 .. The ONLY thing that would have made this video good would have been WHEN Muhammad found out.


----------



## Emmes

Stacie said:


> 34 yr old married mom of 4 Uber driver!


Lead with that next time. That'll stop the unwanted advances.


----------



## Hustler's University

Emmes said:


> Two things after watching this ...
> 
> 1 .. Unlike Muhammad/Frederick, I knew this was a dude straight out of the gate.
> 2 .. The ONLY thing that would have made this video good would have been WHEN Muhammad found out.


I saw that video and was wondering...he had to know.....he just had to....the voice is a dead give away


----------



## Oc_DriverX

Emmes said:


> Lead with that next time. That'll stop the unwanted advances.


I am not sure the fact that she is married or a mom will make much difference to someone willing to make the advance.


----------



## Oc_DriverX

hanging in there said:


> I had a girl climb into the front seat a few weeks ago, then about half way home, after asking progressively more personal questions, asked me "Do you want to have sex with me?" "Where?" "Just pull over somewhere" (she couldn't take me home since her home came complete with a waiting hubby). I kept trying to think of ways to say no without offending her, since all I could think of is the prime time $ I'd be losing considering it was just after midnight on a Saturday night. I threw some weak excuses at her but she kept insisting, and started getting physical with me while I was still driving. So I gave in but the whole time mostly what I was thinking about was my lost income, so I didn't enjoy it much. (Why don't these things happen 3am on a Tuesday morning?) I was tempted to keep the meter running during our one hour interlude but didn't have the heart. (I just charged her the normal $60 fare when I finished dropping her off.) Finally I told her we had to stop, I had to get back to work, and she got pretty mad. Lucky because soon after I dropped her off I got an airport ride for $120.


The fact that this ended with a mad customer is a dangerous situation. You might be OK since she is married and might not want to risk outing herself as well. I suggest you search these boards for a post made a few months ago. The post was from a female driver in San Diego. She had two females in her car talking about a previous Uber ride. One of the riders bragged that she had convinced a male driver to come in after the ride and hooked up with him. She then stated that the driver would not give her his number after the deed, so she complained to Uber about supposed "harassment" and got him deactivated. Its a dangerous game.

(If I feel less lazy, I will try to look up the original post. Don't hold your breath.)


----------



## Jake Miller

I am in Miami, the offers happen though out the night, mostly with girls (and some guys) on their way out to the clubs. After 12, the drunk offers come in more raunchy form. I have had couples go at it and all I tell them is please do not get my seats dirty!


----------



## dasistfantastische

Eighty8 said:


> I think I saw a thread online somewhere about this topic, but I had a few girls choosin up on me.. Getting to know me, askin me if I had a girlfriend, while their man is next to them lol


Story of my uberlife buddy...


----------



## dasistfantastische

Stacie said:


> I've been hit on a few times and had a guy spend 10 min in my car in his driveway trying to convince me to come inside so he could "tip me."
> I said no repeatedly, he finally gave up. Drunk guys are hilarious!
> I wouldn't ever hook up with a rider bc 1. I'm married 2. Why?? 3. You have no idea who/what they were doing before you picked them up.


Oh the straight arrow Stacy... (Now imagine a German having a hysterical laugh)


----------



## Piotrowski

chi1cabby said:


> MY DATE WITH AN UBER DRIVER | Gigi:


I don't think I have to worry, I think she'd put me in the "boring old guy" category she mention about a min in! lol But still, I've had my share of flirts the past few weeks, honestly though it was more fun when it happened at my restaurant, with my pretty wife about 10 feet away! (which is why I think they did it there!! lol). With this, I know it's to have fun with the other pax that are in the car. The day it happen when I have just that one woman in the car is the day I think I'd pull over and tell them to get out as I'd smell a set up! lol


----------



## Stacie

dasistfantastische said:


> Oh the straight arrow Stacy... (Now imagine a German having a hysterical laugh)


Laugh all you want. No way am I hooking up with some random drunk guy. 
I'm not that easy, never have been


----------



## dasistfantastische

Stacie said:


> Laugh all you want. No way am I hooking up with some random drunk guy.
> I'm not that easy, never have been


Stacy, we're all people. I'm simply teasing you. Get a sense of humor, jah?
I deal with this on daily basis, not much attracted to early 20s vodka smelling ****ty mess trying to keep her dress from pulling up. Jah know??


----------



## Stacie

Sorry. I wasn't meaning to be rude...I'm sure you guy drivers get offers way more than the female drivers


----------



## dasistfantastische

Stacie said:


> Sorry. I wasn't meaning to be rude...I'm sure you guy drivers get offers way more than the female drivers


I appreciate the sarcasm lol


----------



## chi1cabby

Stacie said:


> Sorry. I wasn't meaning to be rude...I'm sure you guy drivers get offers way more than the female drivers


Hey no need to apologise...tell it the way it is! More power to you!


----------



## LookyLou

I have said it before and I will say it again. If it wasn't for the great sex, this would be a really bad gig.


----------



## UberRey

Stacie said:


> Sorry. I wasn't meaning to be rude...I'm sure you guy drivers get offers way more than the female drivers


So... How YOU doin'?


----------



## Piotrowski

scrurbscrud said:


> One hot chick middle age wife is entirely sufficient, thank you...


Finally, I find what we have in common!! lol


----------



## scrurbscrud

A good friend of mine often said "I never spend any more money on a woman that what it takes to get her drunk." Uber drivers don't even have to pay


Piotrowski said:


> Finally, I find what we have in common!! lol


I grew up surrounded by Polish folk too. I know how to push their buttons...


----------



## Atlwarrior

I been hit on quite alot. Especially doing the drunk zone after 1:30 am. Aren't we glad that we can go on and offline at anytime. lol


----------



## dasistfantastische

LookyLou said:


> I have said it before and I will say it again. If it wasn't for the great sex, this would be a really bad gig.


Its all about bonuasses, yah?


----------



## hanging in there

Atlwarrior said:


> I been hit on quite alot. Especially doing the drunk zone after 1:30 am. Aren't we glad that we can go on and offline at anytime. lol


I just realized a problem in my last story was, with Uber it would not simply be a matter of "going offline". There is no equivalent feature of "stopping the taxi meter, then restarting it". So... with an Uber ride that is interrupted by an in-car or motel hookup along the way, what would you do? Stop the trip and eat the remaining profit on the rest of the ride to her home? Not stop the trip and then she winds up complaining the next day about the extra hour time charge, opening up all kinds of potential problems as to why there was an extra hour in there for what? Or, hubby seeing the trip details and asking what she was doing in the Uber for an extra hour? Or noticing that the trip route seemed to veer off-course to an odd back-street industrial area or motel? Or if you end the trip close to her home, then hubby noticing that her drop time was about an hour earlier than the time she walked in the door, and she just happened to "lose" her panties along the way? Oh, side note, do I turn in said panties to lost and found?


----------



## Alexander

hanging in there said:


> I just realized a problem in my last story was, with Uber it would not simply be a matter of "going offline". There is no equivalent feature of "stopping the taxi meter, then restarting it". So... with an Uber ride that is interrupted by an in-car or motel hookup along the way, what would you do? Stop the trip and eat the remaining profit on the rest of the ride to her home? Not stop the trip and then she winds up complaining the next day about the extra hour time charge, opening up all kinds of potential problems as to why there was an extra hour in there for what? Or, hubby seeing the trip details and asking what she was doing in the Uber for an extra hour? Or noticing that the trip route seemed to veer off-course to an odd back-street industrial area or motel? Or if you end the trip close to her home, then hubby noticing that her drop time was about an hour earlier than the time she walked in the door, and she just happened to "lose" her panties along the way? Oh, side note, do I turn in said panties to lost and found?


Hanging in there, a way around this would be to stop the trip at one point, do whatever...ahem...there is to be done ( ), and then start a new trip. As far as people's significant others noticing suspicious trip details, that's unlikely and entirely the passenger's concern.


----------



## Lidman

nice to see some of these scenarios have "happy endings".


----------



## johnywinslow

just last night I was asked to go party with a girl, but she looked like Mimi from the drew Kerry show! albeit younger! LOL politely told her I had to dive to make the car payment! but THANK YOU!


----------



## duggles

johnywinslow said:


> just last night I was asked to go party with a girl, but she looked like Mimi from the drew Kerry show! albeit younger! LOL politely told her I had to dive to make the car payment! but THANK YOU!


But I would definitely party with Craig Ferguson... however he parties, that is, since he's sober.


----------



## Markbrla

Just crazy. Your sober and he/she is drunk. Consensual sex becomes forcible rape a week later. Everything is stacked against you. Robing a bank without a mask would be less risky.


----------



## PartTimeUberBoston

Any idiot who takes advantage of a drunk person while driving should be locked up for rape... That's not consensual... idiots.


----------



## Jack Mason

NYCDaFuture said:


> Don't worry I will let yall know ha. I tried to google stories about that from Uber drivers but can't find any. I just want to know if all the cab myths about girls flirting is true or not.


Yes they do. As a 22 year old driver I get hit on a lot of women, some even married but most for college girls like Boston College or Boston University, those are the most ****ty. I never went the extra mile though, always kept it professional, plus I would never want to mess with these girls, their nasty, you wouldn't imagine the stuff they say. I picked up a group of girls last night from BC and one of them was like "My boyfriend and I are not speaking, I wonder why, I mean I give great head" Her friends were like shhh whats wrong with you and they all looked at me. I'm like pshh I would never even touch one of you *****s.


----------



## Justin H

Sydney Uber said:


> Cab driving can be fruitful in this area. My first 9 years of driving was in cabs and if the job was worth it you'd card the rider. If it was a woman and they felt "safe" they'd call you direct. Then like any relationship over the months/years they can end up anywhere.
> 
> You know its on when you're asked something like "so, what have you got planned after you get to my place?"


Honestly how many times has that happened with uber? Really Drunk girls don't count.


----------



## Rollo Tomassi

LookyLou said:


> I have said it before and I will say it again. If it wasn't for the great sex, this would be a really bad gig.


Really, Lou? You're 56 years old and you're getting laid left and right by Uber riders?
Let me tell you a story:
I'm a little bit younger than you and still a good-looking guy (or so my wife tells me), but when I was in my 20s and 30s, I was movie-star handsome. Tall, lean-muscled, chiseled features, long blonde hair - the whole bit. I know this sounds totally immodest (and perhaps it is), but my intent is not to boast. I'm merely trying to illustrate my point, which is this:
I've been a professional driver since I was 20 years old. Even in my chick-magnet prime, when I could walk into a bar on any given night and walk out with someone very tasty on my arm, I rarely got seriously hit on while I was driving. I mean VERY rarely - like maybe three or four times a year tops, and the vast majority of those women were well the worse for drink. Nothing seemed to turn women off more than the fact that I drove a cab or limo for a living.
I suppose it's possible that women today are infinitely more ****ty than they were 15 years ago and now routinely throw themselves at random service workers, but I think it's far more likely that most of the "Dude, I get laid all the time" posts in this thread are pure bullshit.


----------



## SDUberdriver

Markbrla said:


> Just crazy. Your sober and he/she is drunk. Consensual sex becomes forcible rape a week later. Everything is stacked against you. Robing a bank without a mask would be less risky.


Who would actually consider hooking up with an Uber client? Thats just asking to be deactivated.


----------



## Sydney Uber

Justin H said:


> Honestly how many times has that happened with uber? Really Drunk girls don't count.


The average length of a Uber job does work against a good conversation and vibe building.

With Cab trips there was always the regular shiftworkers who had travel /cab dockets given to them by their companies.

My best success was in 1995. Plucked a good-looking Gal off a 5 Star hotel driveway I was helping the Concierge to clear, she was a little coy as to why I was offering to take her home ahead of all the others on the queue. I took a punt and told a little lie as to the direction I wanted to go and it vaguely matched her destination.

For 4 years or so she would call me for her 65km trips to the airport until one day a Driver of mine played cupid and told me it was time I asked her out.

To cut a long story short, 12 months after the 1st date we got married. Now in our 13th year with 3 lovely kids between 4 and 8.

There is no way I would have achieved as much as I have without her.


----------



## Just Some Guy

Rollo Tomassi said:


> Really, Lou? You're 56 years old and you're getting laid left and right by Uber riders?
> Let me tell you a story:
> I'm a little bit younger than you and still a good-looking guy (or so my wife tells me), but when I was in my 20s and 30s, I was movie-star handsome. Tall, lean-muscled, chiseled features, long blonde hair - the whole bit. I know this sounds totally immodest (and perhaps it is), but my intent is not to boast. I'm merely trying to illustrate my point, which is this:
> I've been a professional driver since I was 20 years old. Even in my chick-magnet prime, when I could walk into a bar on any given night and walk out with someone very tasty on my arm, I rarely got seriously hit on while I was driving. I mean VERY rarely - like maybe three or four times a year tops, and the vast majority of those women were well the worse for drink. Nothing seemed to turn women off more than the fact that I drove a cab or limo for a living.
> I suppose it's possible that women today are infinitely more ****ty than they were 15 years ago and now routinely throw themselves at random service workers, but I think it's far more likely that most of the "Dude, I get laid all the time" posts in this thread are pure bullshit.


There's your problem, you're a _professional driver_. One of the first questions the flirtatious types usually ask is if you drive full time, or if have a _real_ job. When they hear I work in EMS (man in uniform), and that I'm a single father of a 10 month old son (who's mother is 17 years younger than me, and took off on us just days after he was born), they're practically throwing themselves at me. They never believe I'm in my 40's either, I'm often told I can't be older than 35. Unfortunately it's almost always at times when it's busy and I'm trying to make money... but at least it's a step up from the junkies, drunks, and psych patients flirting with me in EMS. Now that would _really_ get me into trouble.


----------



## Justin H

This thread is not the smut I was hoping for. I've only been driving 2 weeks and already been groped twice against my will while driving by drunk sorority girls. Really thought you guys would have something juicy to tell but forget it! I'm too disappointed to care!


----------



## scrurbscrud

Justin H said:


> This thread is not the smut I was hoping for. I've only been driving 2 weeks and already been groped twice against my will while driving by drunk sorority girls. Really thought you guys would have something juicy to tell but forget it! I'm too disappointed to care!


That's about the extent of the action. Pawed by drunken slob women. Whoppee!


----------



## Justin H

scrurbscrud said:


> That's about the extent of the action. Pawed by drunken slob women. Whoppee!


That's the extent you've seen huh.... Thats boring.No getting chased by a biker gang while getting a hand job for you I take it?


----------



## scrurbscrud

Justin H said:


> That's the extent you've seen huh.... Thats boring.No getting chased by a biker gang while getting a hand job for you I take it?


I'm an old married guy and don't do driving for hookups. It is a growing subculture in the area though.


----------



## Osamah

I've gone as far as inside their bedroom, but as someone else mentioned never shit were you eat, this thread should be disposed of I think...


----------



## Justin H

Osamah said:


> I've gone as far as inside their bedroom, but as someone else mentioned never shit were you eat, this thread should be disposed of I think...


Agreed until the good stories start coming out i'm done with this thread!


----------



## Osamah

Justin H said:


> Agreed until the good stories start coming out i'm done with this thread!


No brotha, good drivers with good stories don't post on forums


----------



## DjTim

Ub and Uberto said:


> [/MEDIA]
> 
> Tell us your craziest story


How many times are you going to post this same video to all different threads? It's annoying as shit.


----------



## Frank Martin

> I picked up this tall model from Denmark in LA off PCH who was going to meet a girl friend for Veggie food in Venice. I told her about these cool bands playing on the beach in Hermosa. The gig was a battle between a Rolling Stones cover band and a Beatles cover band.. She was like, that sounds amazing, but I can't afford the ride there and back. I was like, I'm planning on going there anyway after I drop you off, so if you want to go with me, I can give you a ride home for free as its on my way home anyway. She was like cool, ditched her friend and we went with me and we spent the whole rest of the day together and into the night and went to dinner then yogurt-land for desert. We exchanged numbers, but I never followed through and called her as I felt she had weird vibes.


You should be ashamed of yourself. Now, go stand in the corner and think about what you did!



> But is it wrong to take advantage of drunken women?


If she's buzzed (not sober, but aware and functional), RIGHT.

If she's drunk / severely impaired (slurring, unable to walk under their will power, vomiting, blacks out), WRONG.


----------



## Chendaddy

I've driven Uber for seven months. There's been a lot of flirting. A little groping. Some numbers exchanged. No hook-ups. Kind of disappointing, but at the same time that's a dangerous line to cross.

Never even got close, but the closest I've gotten was this cute girl on Fourth of July who was absolutely trashed. Her and her friend were passed out most of the trip, which was great because they were vomity before. She woke up a little before I got to her house and started really aggressively trying to get me to come in with her, telling me she had drinks, would make me food, we could watch the fireworks together, etc.

I won't lie; part of me said, "Hell yeah!" But she was blacked out drunk. As in I don't think she would've remembered me when she sobered up. And if she woke up with no memory, and her ****ing Uber driver was in bed with her?

Job security: More important than getting laid.


----------



## UberDude2

Chendaddy said:


> I've driven Uber for seven months. There's been a lot of flirting. A little groping. Some numbers exchanged. No hook-ups. Kind of disappointing, but at the same time that's a dangerous line to cross.
> 
> Never even got close, but the closest I've gotten was this cute girl on Fourth of July who was absolutely trashed. Her and her friend were passed out most of the trip, which was great because they were vomity before. She woke up a little before I got to her house and started really aggressively trying to get me to come in with her, telling me she had drinks, would make me food, we could watch the fireworks together, etc.
> 
> I won't lie; part of me said, "Hell yeah!" But she was blacked out drunk. As in I don't think she would've remembered me when she sobered up. And if she woke up with no memory, and her ****ing Uber driver was in bed with her?
> 
> Job security: More important than getting laid.


My favorite part of this story is after you say " There's been a lot of flirting. A little groping. Some numbers exchanged" you said hooking up would be the dangerous line to cross...LOL!!!


----------



## Chendaddy

UberDude2 said:


> My favorite part of this story is after you say " There's been a lot of flirting. A little groping. Some numbers exchanged" you said hooking up would be the dangerous line to cross...LOL!!!


As far as I know, nobody's ever been arrested for flirting, having his body parts grabbed, or receiving a girl's number. But then there's a huge delineation in outcome when the penis makes an appearance.


----------



## UberDude2

Chendaddy said:


> As far as I know, nobody's ever been arrested for flirting, having his body parts grabbed, or receiving a girl's number. But then there's a huge delineation in outcome when the penis makes an appearance.


LOL, relax i'm not the mole. I just thought it was funny. And hey, if the president of the United States can do it on the job and not get impeached then...


----------



## DjTim

Chendaddy said:


> As far as I know, nobody's ever been arrested for flirting, having his body parts grabbed, or receiving a girl's number. But then there's a huge delineation in outcome when the penis makes an appearance.


Well - if the penis comes out, you can then play the game "Just the Tip"....just sayin.....


----------



## Chendaddy

DjTim said:


> Well - if the penis comes out, you can then play the game "Just the Tip"....just sayin.....


Me: Hey girl, you ever play "Just the Tip?"
Girl: Yep!

*Hands me $2, leaves*

Me: Oh.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

My Uber profile picture is of me and my husband and kid. Most people are polite to me because of it, I think.

One drunk ass guy one time lingered in the car for so long, telling me he would like to take me and my husband on a sail around the lake the next time we are in Vermont (we are in FL). Said he was in town from Vermont for a wedding. He wanted my number, I guess. A man wanting to take me and my man out on a lake sounds like a horror movie waiting to happen.

...It rubs the lotion on its skin...

The following Monday, he was at a local coffee shop on the other side of the beach. It's not exactly a place that an out-of-towner would likely go. I sat next to him and studied. Didn't say a thing. Lol.


----------



## Frank Martin

> One drunk ass guy one time lingered in the car for so long, telling me he would like to take me and my husband on a sail around the lake the next time we are in Vermont (we are in FL). Said he was in town from Vermont for a wedding. He wanted my number, I guess. A man wanting to take me and my man out on a lake sounds like a horror movie waiting to happen.


Remember Cape Fear? LOL


----------



## NYCDaFuture

Any new stories?? Want to hear some juicy stuff lol


----------



## Kim Chi

Eighty8 said:


> I think I saw a thread online somewhere about this topic, but I had a few girls choosin up on me.. Getting to know me, askin me if I had a girlfriend, while their man is next to them lol


That's not cool if a female does that in front of her guy. That's A [email protected]#*$ and that is Disrespectful on top of it all. That's probably why he cheats on her. Just saying.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Kim Chi said:


> That's not cool if a female does that in front of her guy. That's A [email protected]#*$ and that is Disrespectful on top of it all. That's probably why he cheats on her. Just saying.


Might be foreplay for them. Maybe he's bi. like Frank Underwood.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

Kim Chi said:


> That's not cool if a female does that in front of her guy. That's A [email protected]#*$ and that is Disrespectful on top of it all. That's probably why he cheats on her. Just saying.


Some men are completely spineless when it comes to women and actually put up with this garbage.


----------



## Kim Chi

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Might be foreplay for them. Maybe he's bi. like Frank Underwood.


Ohhhhh. U r right. My bad
LoL. . You never know what that couple's into.


----------



## Jefe

Read this whole thread. So much entertainment, I wouldn't even know where the begin.

And to top it off, Biff Tannen made a stand up appearance.



Hustler's University said:


> Getting women with this gig is like shooting fish in a saloon.


----------



## simon3am

Eighty8 said:


> Bruhhhh I just had the most awkward drop off ever... Gay dude tried to hit on me, and tipped me $20. He forced me to go to the ATM just so he can pull out money to tip me... Shit was weird as ****..
> 
> Why can't girl passengers do that? lol


Stick around they will!


----------



## driveLA

I had these young chicks on an early Sunday morning. I usually am up that early expecting airport trips but I got these chicks that had been partying up until the wee hours. 

They just kept talking about how they were trying to hook up with older guys all night and about sucking off dudes they had just met in the past. 

When we got to the drop, one was rubbing my head and was trying to convince her friend to let me come up as it wasn't her place. 

Of course she said no. And that was it. 

So far my experience with almost hooking up with a girl in a group is that there is always without fail a cockblocker in the bunch. 

So annoying.


----------



## UL Driver SF

Chendaddy said:


> Me: Hey girl, you ever play "Just the Tip?"
> Girl: Yep!
> 
> *Hands me $2, leaves*
> 
> Me: Oh.


Lol!


----------



## UL Driver SF

driveLA said:


> I had these young chicks on an early Sunday morning. I usually am up that early expecting airport trips but I got these chicks that had been partying up until the wee hours.
> 
> They just kept talking about how they were trying to hook up with older guys all night and about sucking off dudes they had just met in the past.
> 
> When we got to the drop, one was rubbing my head and was trying to convince her friend to let me come up as it wasn't her place.
> 
> Of course she said no. And that was it.
> 
> So far my experience with almost hooking up with a girl in a group is that there is always without fail a cockblocker in the bunch.
> 
> So annoying.


She can't cockblock while roofeed and in the trunk.


----------



## UL Driver SF

JaxBeachDriver said:


> My Uber profile picture is of me and my husband and kid. Most people are polite to me because of it, I think.
> 
> One drunk ass guy one time lingered in the car for so long, telling me he would like to take me and my husband on a sail around the lake the next time we are in Vermont (we are in FL). Said he was in town from Vermont for a wedding. He wanted my number, I guess. A man wanting to take me and my man out on a lake sounds like a horror movie waiting to happen.
> 
> ...It rubs the lotion on its skin...
> 
> The following Monday, he was at a local coffee shop on the other side of the beach. It's not exactly a place that an out-of-towner would likely go. I sat next to him and studied. Didn't say a thing. Lol.


Something put of a horror flick? Why? What were you gonna do to him?


----------



## Lyft4uDC

I would love to post a story, but given the fact I have driven many uber drivers and their friends, I fear if I tell they visit this forum and will know who I am and who im talking about. lets just say his friend or his friends friend was very cute and I was tempted to tak her offer up, but then I thought about this uber driver/pax and felt awkward and said no.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

duggles said:


> I've noticed the majority of my Lyft pax are female, and the majority of my Uber pax are male. I only do Lyft when there's no Uber surge in Denver. Maybe I'll have better chances at getting laid since I'm driving for Lyft more often now that Denver Uber has slowed down dramatically after Labor Day.


POST # 20 / DUGGLES: O.K....so what
does "Skeeeeeeeeeit" really mean.?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Brady said:


> I've been hit up three times in the seven weeks I've been driving. I declined all three opportunities. The first time as a couple of very drunk gay guys. The second time was by a drunk girl and her much more sober acting boyfriend who didn't say anything and was probably quite embarrassed. The third time was by two drunk girls. I've never had a sober passenger hit me up. I typically drive late nights -the post bar crowd so it's not unexpected. I find it flattering but I can get it just as easy from sober people when I'm not trying to make money.


POST # 21 / TIMMAYYYYY!: Good on you, Brady.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

alex589 said:


> Twice i was asked for b..job for $20. B/c intoxication of paxs, I did continue my ride and didn't take it personally. However, initially I was thinking to kick off them from my car...





alex589 said:


> Twice i was asked for b..job for $20. B/c intoxication of paxs, I did continue my ride and didn't take it personally. However, initially I was thinking to kick off them from my car...


POST 52 / ALEX589: Hamster on the Throne..
... I love it!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

driveLA said:


> i initially favored to keep it on the cautious side and not be too aggressive coming on to these girls when i started out on this thing but man this job works wonders for getting your game up on talking to chicks on a more personal level since you're in such close quarters and you have a good amount of time to make some kind of impression.
> 
> so different than just coming across someone on the street or wherever else where the immediate initial impression is everything. it becomes natural for people to just hit it off so easily. you literally have a hot chick trapped in your car with a high likelihood of getting her on your hook soon as you find a mutually intriguing point of conversation.
> 
> i was so gonna hook up with a girl this weekend but her stupid friend totally cockblocked me while i was trying to seal the deal at the end of the ride
> 
> "we gotta go. bye!"
> 
> you biiiiiitch!


POST # 59 / GET RICH OR ...: Blast those
blueball-creatin' CockBlockers!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

duggles said:


> If she looks like Helen Mirren, you should've gone for it. Helen Mirren proves hot 70 year olds can exist.
> 
> Or if it was Dame Maggie Smith, that one just for the title and bragging rights. She _is _a dame.


POST # 64 / DUGGLES: Apparently Helen's
X-rated past is unknown to millions of
PBS supporters.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Sydney Uber said:


> The average length of a Uber job does work against a good conversation and vibe building.
> 
> With Cab trips there was always the regular shiftworkers who had travel /cab dockets given to them by their companies.
> 
> My best success was in 1995. Plucked a good-looking Gal off a 5 Star hotel driveway I was helping the Concierge to clear, she was a little coy as to why I was offering to take her home ahead of all the others on the queue. I took a punt and told a little lie as to the direction I wanted to go and it vaguely matched her destination.
> 
> For 4 years or so she would call me for her 65km trips to the airport until one day a Driver of mine played cupid and told me it was time I asked her out.
> 
> To cut a long story short, 12 months after the 1st date we got married. Now in our 13th year with 3 lovely kids between 4 and 8.
> 
> There is no way I would have achieved as much as I have without her.


POST # 105 / SYDNEY UBER: Thanks for the
PG rated true story with a happy-ever-
after ending. Happy New Year from
f-f-frosty Coastal NE Kalanickistan!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Just Some Guy said:


> There's your problem, you're a _professional driver_. One of the first questions the flirtatious types usually ask is if you drive full time, or if have a _real_ job. When they hear I work in EMS (man in uniform), and that I'm a single father of a 10 month old son (who's mother is 17 years younger than me, and took off on us just days after he was born), they're practically throwing themselves at me. They never believe I'm in my 40's either, I'm often told I can't be older than 35. Unfortunately it's almost always at times when it's busy and I'm trying to make money... but at least it's a step up from the junkies, drunks, and psych patients flirting with me in EMS. Now that would _really_ get me into trouble.


POST # 106 / JSG in EMS: Sayin' a prayer for
Single Dad & Infant Son. Happy New Year.
I like the Nordic avatar!


----------



## duggles

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 20 / DUGGLES: O.K....so what
> does "Skeeeeeeeeeit" really mean.?


It's "Sheeeeeeit," actually. And it's from The Wire.


----------



## Suberman

One woman hit on me, but she was way too thick. Another older woman hit on me, but way too old. 

Out of all the women who have jumped in my car I would say a small single digit percentage would actually be worth it. Most are not all that good looking and/or display attitudes which are unattractive.


----------



## OC_UberXer

I picked a chick up at Fig and Olive back in June. On the way home to South OC, she was telling me about how a guy she had been dating couldn't "get it up" during their last date and how horny she was. I told her I was sorry and didn't have that problem . Long story short, she asked me to come in and have a drink when I dropped her off. This had trouble written all over it. I'm happily married. I don't go for hamburger when I have steak at home. I'm sure I could have closed the deal if I wanted to. I can easily see how driver/passenger hookups could occur.


----------



## Frank Martin

> So far my experience with almost hooking up with a girl in a group is that there is always without fail a cockblocker in the bunch.


There's always one, lol.


----------



## SactoTim

Happens all the time...lol.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=904523809588764


----------



## Ehmtbescrewingus

I think I'll take Uber's CSR typical position on this question..."Happy to help"


----------



## ItsASecret

Lyft4uDC said:


> I would love to post a story, but given the fact I have driven many uber drivers and their friends, I fear if I tell they visit this forum and will know who I am and who im talking about. lets just say his friend or his friends friend was very cute and I was tempted to tak her offer up, but then I thought about this uber driver/pax and felt awkward and said no.


I want hear your story man..just post it lol


----------



## Large

When I'm in Boystown, all the trannys are hitting on me


----------



## NYCDaFuture

Bring this back for the New Year!!


----------



## Shea F. Kenny

Rollo Tomassi said:


> Really, Lou? You're 56 years old and you're getting laid left and right by Uber riders?
> Let me tell you a story:
> I'm a little bit younger than you and still a good-looking guy (or so my wife tells me), but when I was in my 20s and 30s, I was movie-star handsome. Tall, lean-muscled, chiseled features, long blonde hair - the whole bit. I know this sounds totally immodest (and perhaps it is), but my intent is not to boast. I'm merely trying to illustrate my point, which is this:
> I've been a professional driver since I was 20 years old. Even in my chick-magnet prime, when I could walk into a bar on any given night and walk out with someone very tasty on my arm, I rarely got seriously hit on while I was driving. I mean VERY rarely - like maybe three or four times a year tops, and the vast majority of those women were well the worse for drink. Nothing seemed to turn women off more than the fact that I drove a cab or limo for a living.
> I suppose it's possible that women today are infinitely more ****ty than they were 15 years ago and now routinely throw themselves at random service workers, but I think it's far more likely that most of the "Dude, I get laid all the time" posts in this thread are pure bullshit.


Bingo! Free starbucks for a month! LOL


----------



## Mystic Yat

So apparently this is the discussion group for the drivers that so many of my female riders refer to as "the creeps who hit on you all through the ride"


----------



## The Geek

Mystic Yat said:


> So apparently this is the discussion group for the drivers that so many of my female riders refer to as "the creeps who hit on you all through the ride"


That's a _broad_ brush you're painting us with my friend!


----------



## Shea F. Kenny

Mystic Yat said:


> So apparently this is the discussion group for the drivers that so many of my female riders refer to as "the creeps who hit on you all through the ride"


ANOTHER BINGO! LOL


----------



## John William

Mystic Yat said:


> So apparently this is the discussion group for the drivers that so many of my female riders refer to as "the creeps who hit on you all through the ride"


I started on New Year's, so only a week ago. Two nights ago, I drove this girl home from a work party around 10pm. I would describe her as pleasantly buzzed, nowhere approaching sloppy drunk. She was complaining about having to be awake in a few hours, so we talked about jobs and education and whatnot. It was a nice chat. Being so new at this, I'm especially wary of breaches in professionalism, so I didn't make any kind of move when she got out of the car. She insisted on tipping which struck me as awkward, considering the tone of our exchange. Couple of minutes later, she sends me a text through the Uber connection, to thank me for being so pleasant with her. We sent a few texts back and forth before the connection cut out. Her last text was wishing that she didn't have to work so early, so I could drive her around more. That doesn't automatically mean sex. I just don't think she meant that she needed to go anywhere in particular. Call it 30/70 casual sex vs. a date. It's not a hook-up, because nothing happened, but I think it's anecdotal evidence to substantiate the concept. You meet sexual partners in all kinds of ways. The gap between the service industry and their clientele is not so wide as to completely overcome biology.


----------



## duggles

I picked up in a Lyft an old one night stand the other day. The pic and the name looked familiar but I couldn't place her when driving there. Figured I'd just seen her around, or knew her through a friend (which has happened a couple of times before). When she came out of the building and towards the car it hit me right away, took her out for drinks and ****ed her on a one night stand about 3-4 years ago. 

She sat in the front seat, at which point I figured she didn't remember either. If she had, I figured she would have cancelled or at the very least sat in the back and tried to be anonymous. So the ride gets going and I wait till about half-way through before finally saying, "I think I know you..." 

"Oh yeah?" She gives me a look, "Where from?" 

"I think we went on a date a while back." Had to give her a detail or two and then it came back to her. We had some small world talk, followed by some forced small talk. And then a, well, maybe we'll randomly run into you again some time. Haha. 

I didn't push for it or think it was my place, but would've been awesome if it had turned into round 2. I assume being a Lyft driver removed any sex appeal I may have had for her back then.


----------



## Raquel

Had a few creepers get in my car..and I just ignore them when they try to flirt..I'VE Had a few cute guys..but I still would never hook up with a PAX.. no matter the circumstances..


----------



## SDUberdriver

Raquel said:


> Had a few creepers get in my car..and I just ignore them when they try to flirt..I'VE Had a few cute guys..but I still would never hook up with a PAX.. no matter the circumstances..


_LOL_


----------



## UberBlackishX

Well I don't really need consensual hook-ups when it comes to Uber Paxs because I have Grindr. And there have been plenty of those during breaks.

3rd day on the job...there was one guy who I picked up that made a pass at me, but what makes alcoholics think that their stench, grime, beer bellies, and disheveled appearances increases the "get laid" factor? He was gross.

I don't care how much money a person has, alcoholics repulse me.


----------



## Roogy

UberBlackishX said:


> Well I don't really need consensual hook-ups when it comes to Uber Paxs because I have Grindr.


someone was telling me Grindr is an app gay men use that finds the closest gay man who wants to have sex in a public restroom. Is that correct? GROSS.


----------



## UberBlackishX

Roogy said:


> someone was telling me Grindr is an app gay men use that finds the closest gay man who wants to have sex in a public restroom. Is that correct? GROSS.


_____________________

That's not correct my dear. LOL. Whoever you talked to is soooo 1970's and just incredibly ignorant Or mis-informed.

Not that even today, rest room sex doesn't happen, but those are trashy, gross gay guys that do that. They are not the majority.

Most Grindr hookups usually have sex in homes, cars, hotels, resorts, etc., just like you do.

Better watch out for your man, because it is also very popular with BISEXUAL men. And we all know they are the MOST closeted of all.


----------



## UberBlackishX

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> Some men are completely spineless when it comes to women and actually put up with this garbage.


Where I come from, that's called ***** WHIPPED. Yet they have the nerve to bash gays, when their woman wears the pants in the house.


----------



## UberBlackishX

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 64 / DUGGLES: Apparently Helen's
> X-rated past is unknown to millions of
> PBS supporters.


 Dry Skin with more wrinkles than Mt Everest, and grey dicks and ******* don't do anything for me, no matter the gender..


----------



## John William

UberBlackishX said:


> ... but what makes alcoholics think that their stench, grime, beer bellies, and disheveled appearances increases the "get laid" factor?


um... the alcohol


----------



## UberBlackishX

John William said:


> um... the alcohol


I'm not sure you understood what I was really asking. In other words, why do people consider it normal to poison themselves to such extremes on a regular basis?


----------



## UberHustla

UberBlackishX said:


> I'm not sure you understood what I was really asking. In other words, why do people consider it normal to poison themselves to such extremes on a regular basis?


Fine, more poison for us


----------



## UberBlackishX

UberHustla said:


> Fine, more poison for us


I'm not surprised I get an incomprehensible, vague, oddball answer that doesn't even address the topic


----------



## Suberman

On the internet, everyone seems to hook up with supermodels. In real life, hehe, NOT!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

UberHustla said:


> Fine, more poison for us


POST # 167 / UBERHUSTLA: □ □ □ Absolut-
ley . Why do you think that the City in
Broward County @ the Eastern end of
Alligator Alley is nicknamed
"Fort Liquordale"?


----------



## Yuri Lygotme

Well after the rates cut, I quit. But there is ONE thing I am very grateful for, it's this woman I drove back to her hotel who invited me to stay over. It was amazing. This is the only thank you I would give to Uber.


----------



## Syd

UberBlackishX said:


> Well I don't really need consensual hook-ups when it comes to Uber Paxs because I have Grindr. And there have been plenty of those during breaks.
> 
> 3rd day on the job...there was one guy who I picked up that made a pass at me, but what makes alcoholics think that their stench, grime, beer bellies, and disheveled appearances increases the "get laid" factor? He was gross.
> 
> I don't care how much money a person has, alcoholics repulse me.


What the **** is up with your avatar, that's gay as ****.


----------



## timmyolo

captain obvious strikes again...


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

Syd said:


> What the **** is up with your avatar, that's gay as ****.


There is probably a good reason why his avatar appears to be "gay as ****".


----------



## Syd

timmyolo said:


> captain obvious strikes again...


Captain obvious? That's original,you think that up yourself!!!


----------



## timmyolo

and again with an original retort...
keep swinging away, slugger


----------



## Syd

Former Yellow Driver said:


> There is probably a good reason why his avatar appears to be "gay as ****".


I'm just saying that shits creepy. I read his quote obviously,he is gay but ****ing really!!! Do I flaunt my hetrosexuality,know I don't.


----------



## Syd

timmyolo said:


> and again with an original retort...
> keep swinging away, slugger


Keep being a ass, dick.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

If someone wants to "flaunt" their sexuality.....this would be the right thread....IMHO. But who really gives a shit? I seriously doubt he's the only gay member and I personally don't care what anyone uses for an avatar. In fact some might consider my palm tree a phallic symbol....I think it just represents what a dick I am. JMPO...


----------



## MikeB

Syd said:


> What the **** is up with your avatar, that's gay as ****.


Maybe he's gay?


----------



## Lightwings21

I have a good one. I got off my 9-5 and started ubering. Was running empty in my area for a good 40 minutes until I finally got a hit. Name on the phone said a guy but the client was a girl, but since this happens on a regular basis I paid no attention to it. I pull up to a strip mall and pick up this super fit, 27 year old athletic latina - looks like she just finished jogging or got off yoga. She tells me (in very bad English) that she needs to get to another shopping center. I say okay and we start moving. About 6 minutes into the trip the phone shows "trip cancelled by client" and I figure I picked up the wrong person. She starts reassuring me that her brother was the one that called her an uber and that she will pay me in cash as long as I get her to her destination. 4-5 minutes later we arrive at the said destination and she tells me she needs to stop by an atm and I should wait for her. I figure - I got this far - might as well wait 5-10 minutes. End up waiting about 25 minutes with the phone running in hopes of catching another client - no luck there. She gets back and starts apologizing, but wait, she did not get the cash. She promises to pay me when we get to her house which is 5 minutes away. At this point I'm thinking I am either going to get mugged, laid, or paid in one way or another. We arrive at her place - a 4-5 story apt building which looks fine on the outside but its like a bomb went off on the inside of the building. Her apartment is cozy and she has like 40 pairs of running shoes hanging on a rack from her door. She offers me some water, I agree and go to the restroom to freshen up. I get out and shes standing there in her bra and panties looking horny as hell. There was no delay in my reaction to get up in that. Luckily I had a condom, but ended up using another one of hers. After about 40 minutes I was back on the road and getting clients left and right. Ended up getting the girls number and meeting up with her about 3-4 more times until I started suspecting that she does this a lot and for the sake of my hygiene stopped talking to her all together. Once I left her apartment I called my Dad, who was also ubering at the time to tell him this story. He laughed and told me that it sounded like a plot from a porno and when I thought about it I guess it kinda did. Well, I hope to see this scenario on screen soon I guess.


----------



## Syd

Lightwings21 said:


> I have a good one. I got off my 9-5 and started ubering. Was running empty in my area for a good 40 minutes until I finally got a hit. Name on the phone said a guy but the client was a girl, but since this happens on a regular basis I paid no attention to it. I pull up to a strip mall and pick up this super fit, 27 year old athletic latina - looks like she just finished jogging or got off yoga. She tells me (in very bad English) that she needs to get to another shopping center. I say okay and we start moving. About 6 minutes into the trip the phone shows "trip cancelled by client" and I figure I picked up the wrong person. She starts reassuring me that her brother was the one that called her an uber and that she will pay me in cash as long as I get her to her destination. 4-5 minutes later we arrive at the said destination and she tells me she needs to stop by an atm and I should wait for her. I figure - I got this far - might as well wait 5-10 minutes. End up waiting about 25 minutes with the phone running in hopes of catching another client - no luck there. She gets back and starts apologizing, but wait, she did not get the cash. She promises to pay me when we get to her house which is 5 minutes away. At this point I'm thinking I am either going to get mugged, laid, or paid in one way or another. We arrive at her place - a 4-5 story apt building which looks fine on the outside but its like a bomb went off on the inside of the building. Her apartment is cozy and she has like 40 pairs of running shoes hanging on a rack from her door. She offers me some water, I agree and go to the restroom to freshen up. I get out and shes standing there in her bra and panties looking horny as hell. There was no delay in my reaction to get up in that. Luckily I had a condom, but ended up using another one of hers. After about 40 minutes I was back on the road and getting clients left and right. Ended up getting the girls number and meeting up with her about 3-4 more times until I started suspecting that she does this a lot and for the sake of my hygiene stopped talking to her all together. Once I left her apartment I called my Dad, who was also ubering at the time to tell him this story. He laughed and told me that it sounded like a plot from a porno and when I thought about it I guess it kinda did. Well, I hope to see this scenario on screen soon I guess.


Hmmmmmm


----------



## John William

UberBlackishX said:


> I'm not sure you understood what I was really asking. In other words, why do people consider it normal to poison themselves to such extremes on a regular basis?


I consider it normal because it's one of the few government-sanctioned recreational drugs and a large number of Americans engage in the practice. There's another question you might ask: why particular people choose to partake or refrain. The answer to which could be found in a psych class or online or by observation. I suspect it has something to do with chemicals and social factors.


----------



## painfreepc

Lyft4uDC said:


> I would love to post a story, but given the fact I have driven many uber drivers and their friends, I fear if I tell they visit this forum and will know who I am and who im talking about. lets just say his friend or his friends friend was very cute and I was tempted to tak her offer up, but then I thought about this uber driver/pax and felt awkward and said no.


Please tell me when and where did having sex with someone you just meant feel right, don't blame your decision to do the right thing on uber.
In my taxi days I had lot of offers, I always said no, I did have one reg client one night ask me to drop by and fix her PC and setup a media server and two wireless routers in her home, well after a few nights of running cable, she wanted to check out my personal cable, oh sorry this isn't penthouse forum.


----------



## Duj

fork2323 said:


> I picked up this tall model from Denmark in LA off PCH who was going to meet a girl friend for Veggie food in Venice. I told her about these cool bands playing on the beach in Hermosa. The gig was a battle between a Rolling Stones cover band and a Beatles cover band.. She was like, that sounds amazing, but I can't afford the ride there and back. I was like, I'm planning on going there anyway after I drop you off, so if you want to go with me, I can give you a ride home for free as its on my way home anyway. She was like cool, ditched her friend and we went with me and we spent the whole rest of the day together and into the night and went to dinner then yogurt-land for desert. We exchanged numbers, but I never followed through and called her as I felt she had weird vibes.


Always trust the vibes, not listening to the vibes has gotten me into deep, deep trouble


----------



## TaylorHamNCheez

chi1cabby said:


> MY DATE WITH AN UBER DRIVER | Gigi:


Is that a dude?


----------



## WillowHannigan

NYCDaFuture said:


> ^^ lol. So all the times yall been flirted on. Do they come in the car and sit in the front? Also has anyone had a woman say to you to come in their house or to get a dinner/bar. I know married people on here would refuse it so I understand. Regardless im all about making this Uber money but just wondering about other ppl stories.


A dude in Texas went to far and got arrested for rape, but hey if you want to risk it. I wouldn't. First of all because what if they turn the tables and say you forced yourself in them, you'd get arrested. But also because I hold to the old addage "don't crap (using a nicer word here) where you eat" and if you need that statement explained, Google it.


----------



## WillowHannigan

Is the only reason some of you drive to get laid? What idiots. You realize it would take one phone call and not only would you be removed from ALL the driving services but also in jail. That call...to the police saying you raped them. All the have to say is that they were being nice to you and you took it too far but when they said no, you wouldn't stop. There goes your job, your freedom and now for the rest of your life if you get out of jail you register as a sex offender. Is it worth it? Not to me. And yes, men can say they were raped too.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

TaylorHamNCheez said:


> Is that a dude?


Definitely transgendered


----------



## LA#1x3

I had a girl kiss me on the cheek right after she gota out and on the whole trip she was talking about the 3 some she just had in a very detailed manner. 
2nd story I picked up a girl who just got into fight with her bf almost broken up. Anyway he called the bf and on his voicemail was pretending to have sex with her uber driver me and very very other nasty stuff I was shocked all I could do was brave my self and just giggle. I never did anything with any pax simple reason u never know how the fell the next day and accuse u of rape or other stuff u all Hurd stories like that. So I keep mine in the locker.


----------



## LA#1x3

WillowHannigan said:


> Is the only reason some of you drive to get laid? What idiots. You realize it would take one phone call and not only would you be removed from ALL the driving services but also in jail. That call...to the police saying you raped them. All the have to say is that they were being nice to you and you took it too far but when they said no, you wouldn't stop. There goes your job, your freedom and now for the rest of your life if you get out of jail you register as a sex offender. Is it worth it? Not to me. And yes, men can say they were raped too.


Completely agree good point.


----------



## Lag Monkey

******* should read this forum for new screenplay scripts


----------



## pasadenauber

Yuri Lygotme said:


> Well after the rates cut, I quit. But there is ONE thing I am very grateful for, it's this woman I drove back to her hotel who invited me to stay over. It was amazing. This is the only thank you I would give to Uber.


Lol good perks I guess


----------



## pasadenauber

Lightwings21 said:


> I have a good one. I got off my 9-5 and started ubering. Was running empty in my area for a good 40 minutes until I finally got a hit. Name on the phone said a guy but the client was a girl, but since this happens on a regular basis I paid no attention to it. I pull up to a strip mall and pick up this super fit, 27 year old athletic latina - looks like she just finished jogging or got off yoga. She tells me (in very bad English) that she needs to get to another shopping center. I say okay and we start moving. About 6 minutes into the trip the phone shows "trip cancelled by client" and I figure I picked up the wrong person. She starts reassuring me that her brother was the one that called her an uber and that she will pay me in cash as long as I get her to her destination. 4-5 minutes later we arrive at the said destination and she tells me she needs to stop by an atm and I should wait for her. I figure - I got this far - might as well wait 5-10 minutes. End up waiting about 25 minutes with the phone running in hopes of catching another client - no luck there. She gets back and starts apologizing, but wait, she did not get the cash. She promises to pay me when we get to her house which is 5 minutes away. At this point I'm thinking I am either going to get mugged, laid, or paid in one way or another. We arrive at her place - a 4-5 story apt building which looks fine on the outside but its like a bomb went off on the inside of the building. Her apartment is cozy and she has like 40 pairs of running shoes hanging on a rack from her door. She offers me some water, I agree and go to the restroom to freshen up. I get out and shes standing there in her bra and panties looking horny as hell. There was no delay in my reaction to get up in that. Luckily I had a condom, but ended up using another one of hers. After about 40 minutes I was back on the road and getting clients left and right. Ended up getting the girls number and meeting up with her about 3-4 more times until I started suspecting that she does this a lot and for the sake of my hygiene stopped talking to her all together. Once I left her apartment I called my Dad, who was also ubering at the time to tell him this story. He laughed and told me that it sounded like a plot from a porno and when I thought about it I guess it kinda did. Well, I hope to see this scenario on screen soon I guess.


No chinges for real ?


----------



## LA#1x3

pasadenauber said:


> No chinges for real ?


No way men sick story umm do u have a proof and upload the pic Lool just joking u know how everyone asked to see proof of trips and stuff on this forum. But can get that girls ###


----------



## DrivingStPete

Closest thing I had was a young lady singing that cheerleader song to me from the front seat.


----------



## DrivingStPete

Eighty8 said:


> He forced me to go to the ATM just so he can pull out


Likely story lol (joke)


----------



## Jedi Driver

^^^crackin' me up


----------



## digitalaaron

I picked up a Lyft pax the other night aroun 12:30 or 1. She was by herself and got in the backseat. I turned to chat for a moment, ask for a destination, etc. Once I started driving, she started telling me how cute I was, and was flirting pretty hard. In fact, she made it a point to tell me that she was trying very hard to be flirty with me (lol). When I dropped her off, she asked if I ever offered private car service outside of the app, and if I did, could she have my contact number. I gave her my number, and kind of thought she might invite me in, but she didn't. I ended up texting with her for about an hour that night (business was dead). She thanked me for being professional and not trying to take advantage of her in her drunken state, and then we made plans to meet up later this weekend for drinks and "netflix and chill".


----------



## DrivingStPete

The worst is having some drunk ugly chicks talking about shaving their vaginas.... wtf


----------



## uberguuber

when I first started this I thought I would hookup with some cute girls. and then I realized I was an eeewwber driver. so i thought i could atleast get a bj or two. now i will settle for a handjob from a fat chick so I can quit.


----------



## Jose_A

As a physically fit and clean cut tall guy, I get more than my fair share of girls hitting on me. I've driven Mason lax girls on several occasions. They're just about all 8+, and I've ended up with several of their numbers. Some fat girls hit on me too. I'm nice but don't want to lead them on. Gay guys hit on me too, but I still like driving them because they're usually the best tippers. 

Never actually gotten laid with a pax, and I don't particularly care to either. If I happen to cross paths with them again, maybe, but I have a rule of not going for my attractive girl pax.


----------



## RachelD

I'm a female driver, and I get hit on with nearly every fare I drive. Many of the male passengers ride right up front with me. But no. I don't hook up with my drunk passengers. I'm married and have 2 kids, so no.

I did get 2 different $100 tips last night. Both from male passengers who set up front with me. One was on a $20 fare and the other was on a $190 fare.


----------



## elelegido

RachelD said:


> I did get 2 different $100 tips last night. Both from male passengers who set up front with me. One was on a $20 fare and the other was on a $190 fare.


Note to self: buy fake **** and a wig before next drunk shift.


----------



## RachelD

elelegido said:


> Note to self: buy fake **** and a wig before next drunk shift.


lol. It might work


----------



## c32amg

RachelD said:


> I'm a female driver, and I get hit on with nearly every fare I drive. Many of the male passengers ride right up front with me. But no. I don't hook up with my drunk passengers. I'm married and have 2 kids, so no.
> 
> I did get 2 different $100 tips last night. Both from male passengers who set up front with me. One was on a $20 fare and the other was on a $190 fare.


I need to pretend I'm a girl lol


----------



## digitalaaron

digitalaaron said:


> I picked up a Lyft pax the other night aroun 12:30 or 1. She was by herself and got in the backseat. I turned to chat for a moment, ask for a destination, etc. Once I started driving, she started telling me how cute I was, and was flirting pretty hard. In fact, she made it a point to tell me that she was trying very hard to be flirty with me (lol). When I dropped her off, she asked if I ever offered private car service outside of the app, and if I did, could she have my contact number. I gave her my number, and kind of thought she might invite me in, but she didn't. I ended up texting with her for about an hour that night (business was dead). She thanked me for being professional and not trying to take advantage of her in her drunken state, and then we made plans to meet up later this weekend for drinks and "netflix and chill".


Well, it's over before it started. after a week of several texts back and forth, she called it off. Told me she felt freaked out because i mentioned I took a pax home near her neighborhood. her street's name is unusual and memorable, we had talked about it on our car ride last week, and I remembered it when i passed by. Apparently this freaked her the **** out. she NOPE'd out, post-haste. probably for the better, all around.


----------



## SumGuy

Here is "GIGI" before the transformation into a female.








chi1cabby said:


> MY DATE WITH AN UBER DRIVER | Gigi:


----------



## SumGuy

I've been tipped 100.00 on uberx trips twice and by straight men. So it's not always wigs and ****.


----------



## RachelD

SumGuy said:


> I've been tipped 100.00 on uberx trips twice and by straight men. So it's not always wigs and ****.


I don't wear a wig lol. I do, however, have my own breasts. Yes.


----------



## Breath Of The Dying

I like breast because they are so delicious.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Wouldn't a non consensual hookup be rape?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

DrivingStPete said:


> Closest thing I had was a young lady singing that cheerleader song to me from the front seat.


Is your real name Mickey?


----------



## Junior Timoteus

uberguuber said:


> when I first started this I thought I would hookup with some cute girls. and then I realized I was an eeewwber driver. so i thought i could atleast get a bj or two. now i will settle for a handjob from a fat chick so I can quit.


your misfortune is uncanny


----------



## uberguuber

Junior Timoteus said:


> your misfortune is uncanny


yes so sad...


----------



## sammybear717

id totally want a >female< uber driver to "tip" ;P curious now if there are any female drivers like that where i live o.o


----------



## NachonCheeze

Stacie said:


> I've been hit on a few times and had a guy spend 10 min in my car in his driveway trying to convince me to come inside so he could "tip me."
> I said no repeatedly, he finally gave up. Drunk guys are hilarious!
> I wouldn't ever hook up with a rider bc 1. I'm married 2. Why?? 3. You have no idea who/what they were doing before you picked them up.


I did not know number 1 was a valid reason....learn something new every day...


----------



## Another Uber Driver

notfair said:


> Denver is lesbian capital of USA.


No, Northampton, Massachusetts is.



notfair said:


> breathtakingly hot. Ahhhhh women. Why do you do this to us nice guys?


More than a few of the women who fit into that category have no use for "nice guys', unless said "nice guy" has wads of money. But, remember that you are a "nice guy", so why would you absolutely have to have a supermodel type GF? I always preferred the real chicks, anyhow. I suppose that since I am on the internet, though, and everybody on the internet has:

1. a GF or wife who is a supermodel/A-list actress/big time recording artist or a BF or husband who is a rock star, major actor or star athlete.

2. an income that is at the minimum in the high six figures.

3. at least one car that costs at least seventy-thousand dollars.

4. a residence in the high rent district of the city where he lives or in an exclusive suburb thereof.

5. a vacation home in some trendy domestic resort.

6. another vacation home in some trendy foreign resort.

7. a high paying stock portfolio.

8. a first name basis relationship with some well known national or local government official.

.........and that is just the start.................


----------



## YoungMD243

made out with a girl...that's about it. Only 2 weeks in LOL


----------



## Abraxas79

Optimus Uber said:


> Mostly at night, on weekends, especially when they are on their way home and they didnt bring any meat to go.


LOL ! Chivalry isn't dead in the year 2016. Quite right though, if nothing pans out in the meat factory, UBER driver can start to look pretty good.


----------



## oobaah

notfair said:


> ...One was smooth with the ladies and was in *premium physically shape*. ... She asked if I had some natural erection pills for my roommate to take so they could get it on!


Dude was prolly on steroids...

'Roids makes the wee-wee not workie


----------



## EbonyX

Optimus Uber said:


> any meat to go


 Lol


----------



## EbonyX

Emmes said:


> Two things after watching this ...
> 
> 1 .. Unlike Muhammad/Frederick, I knew this was a dude straight out of the gate.
> 2 .. The ONLY thing that would have made this video good would have been WHEN Muhammad found out.


That is a dude. Real women don't speak like that.


----------



## Ubersac9000

So this has happened once, however, this is how i handled it. She was drunk (surprise) gave me her number and wanted me to come in. I said i still had to work, and she was ok. I called her the next day and asked if she wanted to grab lunch and she said yes (sober now) after that and a couple outings (still Sober) we went back to her place and "Hung out". They only way this has a chance is you make sure they are sober or you are screwed if they wake up and realize they made a mistake. Also, always good to have them call you or call them the next day, most of the time they forget or say "yea i was really hammered and was asking everyone".


----------



## sammy44

it actually kind of makes sense. normally a newly-met woman coming into my house (car) is breaking a barrier.
the barrier is automatically gone for a uber passenger.


----------



## wk1102

I


notfair said:


> Free hair pills for life!


She prefers the hair pulled


----------



## Istvan

I quit doing Uber completely in December but I hooked up with 3 girls last month I used to have ride to back in the summe r


----------



## Bouncer

I've had way too many experiences like Eight8 above. Gay dudes are certainly more forward. As for women, I've seen them looking back after they get out of the car and I'm sure we're both thinking what should have been said.


----------



## Bouncer

I had a rider wanted to catch his finance in the hotel with her boyfriend and we did. I wrote about it. Its called Castle Rock Cowboy if you want to read it all.


----------



## UberWLA

As a driver: I've had a guy jump into the front seat and compliment me, that I was hoping would turn to flirting, but ended up he was just new to Uber, and didn't know if he was supposed to be in the front or the back seat.

As a passenger: I cheated. Bi/closet here, and fired up Grindr, when walking toward home a bit drunk from a bar. Saw a profile that said he was an Uber driver, and had something in his profile about "always sit up front." I pinged him on Grindr, told him my location, popped open Uber, had to cancel one before I got him. Regular small talk, "Busy tonight?", "How long you been driving?" etc. But as this is going on, I see him undo his shorts, and spread his legs. My hand went inside his shorts. I kept going with this. He said it's as far as he goes, because he doesn't wanna take anything home. But once we both were satisfied about safety, his tip ended up being me giving him a b***job in the shadows of a tree in front of my place when the ride ended.


----------



## ReginaRyback

NYCDaFuture said:


> Don't worry I will let yall know ha. I tried to google stories about that from Uber drivers but can't find any. I just want to know if all the cab myths about girls flirting is true or not.


It never happened to me with UBER...buuut, I drove with someone from Lyft a week ago today. I think I fell in love. He might have been in his early 30s. I'm 25 even though I look a lot younger. I don't know...I was running late and he totally "saved my life" lol. Like a real heroe, the kinda story you'd hear in a movie. We talked...it was a 30 min drive and that was enough. I tipped him 5$. I even put it in the review lol, I swear if he would've asked my number or something, I would have given it to him. Totally felt some chemistry, and I've been single for about 3 years. Yep, totally movie material.


----------



## Abraxas79

Ubersac9000 said:


> So this has happened once, however, this is how i handled it. She was drunk (surprise) gave me her number and wanted me to come in. I said i still had to work, and she was ok. I called her the next day and asked if she wanted to grab lunch and she said yes (sober now) after that and a couple outings (still Sober) we went back to her place and "Hung out". They only way this has a chance is you make sure they are sober or you are screwed if they wake up and realize they made a mistake. Also, always good to have them call you or call them the next day, most of the time they forget or say "yea i was really hammered and was asking everyone".


Still though, someone that is willing to jump into bed with someone they just met, drunk or sober. Legally in your scenario of course you are ok. I just hate to see you have a burning sensation the next time you pee. Condoms are not a 100% protection.


----------



## MulletMan

chi1cabby said:


> MY DATE WITH AN UBER DRIVER | Gigi:


I could only stand watching the first minute, but I'm pretty sure that's a ******. The voice alone would prevent a chubby for me.


----------



## Imanuel

Wait I thought you can't post about this kinda sht cause I've gotten like 9 phone number I've broken that wall so easy ...


----------



## UberWLA

scrurbscrud said:


> There is just a hint of an Adam's apple... Probably good surgery...


And the "man hands".


----------



## UberWLA

Related? Is the combination of Uber and Grindr a new form of prostitution? I've been seeing a lot a guys on Grindr really pushing that they're an Uber/Lyft driver, and to contact them for their driver info, if they're in the area. Seems to be a huge recent increase. I can't tell if they're using Grinder as another way to try to pick up more fares, or if they're trying "pick ups", where they're also getting paid.


----------



## Flarpy

This thread is TL;DR

So somebody tell me... were there any actual reports of sex herein, or not?


----------



## pedalbite

Met my girlfriend this way. She was a passenger who sat in front, we had a quick 5 min ride back to her place, good conversation. She was hot and funny and we had a vibe... The ride ended at her apartment, I let her out and turned around in her driveway, mentally kicking myself for not asking her out. When I came back around she was still fumbling for her keys, I pulled up and asked her if she would go out with me for a drink sometime. She looked down and smiled, then she nodded and said "sure!" I got her number right there and next week we had our first date. We're together now, and it's awkward/funny telling our friends how we met  Always knew Uber was good for something...


----------



## Istvan

So if a driver looked like Henry Cavil , how many girls would give him their phone number?


----------



## Firstime

Th


UberWLA said:


> Related? Is the combination of Uber and Grindr a new form of prostitution? I've been seeing a lot a guys on Grindr really pushing that they're an Uber/Lyft driver, and to contact them for their driver info, if they're in the area. Seems to be a huge recent increase. I can't tell if they're using Grinder as another way to try to pick up more fares, or if they're trying "pick ups", where they're also getting paid.


That is really tacky!!


----------



## UberWLA

And conveniently, a new example popped up today. He says straight/curious, but he's not going to find any girls on Grindr, so he's obviously looking for guys to get at the curious part.


----------



## simpsonsverytall

I usually uber in a decent area.
Most of the women that I Uber are in a higher economic class than me.(not hard, I'm an Uber Driver  ) And, while reasonably handsome, I'm not some amazing 'stud' that these women 'need' to hook up with.
The attractive ones are constantly bombarded with the upper-middle class 'D' along with offers to partake in the lifestyle. Most are enjoying the benefits.

Some of the working-class beauties(mostly there to party or meet a guy with money or bartenders/servers/waitress types) are fun to talk business or 'game' with. They will genuinely respect your hustle if you are doing it right. I actually made a good driving business contact with one recently.

I have a girlfriend and try not to get side-tracked with side chicks as it is.
If I was looking for more flirting, give-and-take, and hookups while working, I would do less affluent areas.


----------



## simpsonsverytall

A frequent example was an incident I had last Saturday night.

3am, Get a call from a live music venue. 'Brian' 1.4x surge. Must be closing. Pretty good crowd standing outside smoking, saying their good-byes.
pulled up, blinkers on
"Brian?"
"are you Brian??"
"Hey Brian! Uber!!"
No response...
couple minutes later a short brunette with big **** walks over to the car.
Her name is Sara, and her boyfriend Brian ordered the Uber.
Then she goes back over to the crowd and hugs her friends, and _finally _gets in the car.
Sits up front in the passenger seat. A little bit awkward but I tried to play off the fact that I was checking out her cleavage as she climbed in.
Chick didn't even know who was playing that night.
Pretty uneventful ride. No real convo. Sara is playing with her phone the whole trip.
Not conscientious enough to turn her volume off, I have to listen to the iPhone 'bling' constantly while I'm driving.
And it's now raining.
15 minutes later I drop her off.
"Make sure you have your phone, purse, etc... Thank you for the trip"
I end the trip and she heads towards the apartment, and I have to drive up and turn around by the dumpster so I can get out of there, and go home for the night. Pouring down rain.
I'm headed back so I can exit, and 'Sara' is outside waving frantically.
'Brian' is not answering the door. She needs me to take her home (20 minutes in the opposite direction).
I tell her that I already ended the trip, and she says she knows, and that it's her fault.
I let her sit in the car out of the rain, and ask her to re-order Uber, and that it will probably go to me.
She tells me she doesn't have money in an account and Brian isn't answering.
Will I take her home? Will I accept any other payment offers?
I'm getting annoyed now. "You want to pay cash?, Venmo??"
She smiles and pulls down her top displaying what are at least D cups, with some perfect little pink nipples.
I put the trip in Waze, and we're headed out.
I'm driving with my left hand on the wheel and my right hand feeling-up her large breasts and along her inner thigh...


----------



## Bill Collector

Is it to be continued or what?


simpsonsverytall said:


> A frequent example was an incident I had last Saturday night.
> 
> 3am, Get a call from a live music venue. 'Brian' 1.4x surge. Must be closing. Pretty good crowd standing outside smoking, saying their good-byes.
> pulled up, blinkers on
> "Brian?"
> "are you Brian??"
> "Hey Brian! Uber!!"
> No response...
> couple minutes later a short brunette with big **** walks over to the car.
> Her name is Sara, and her boyfriend Brian ordered the Uber.
> Then she goes back over to the crowd and hugs her friends, and _finally _gets in the car.
> Sits up front in the passenger seat. A little bit awkward but I tried to play off the fact that I was checking out her cleavage as she climbed in.
> Chick didn't even know who was playing that night.
> Pretty uneventful ride. No real convo. Sara is playing with her phone the whole trip.
> Not conscientious enough to turn her volume off, I have to listen to the iPhone 'bling' constantly while I'm driving.
> And it's now raining.
> 15 minutes later I drop her off.
> "Make sure you have your phone, purse, etc... Thank you for the trip"
> I end the trip and she heads towards the apartment, and I have to drive up and turn around by the dumpster so I can get out of there, and go home for the night. Pouring down rain.
> I'm headed back so I can exit, and 'Sara' is outside waving frantically.
> 'Brian' is not answering the door. She needs me to take her home (20 minutes in the opposite direction).
> I tell her that I already ended the trip, and she says she knows, and that it's her fault.
> I let her sit in the car out of the rain, and ask her to re-order Uber, and that it will probably go to me.
> She tells me she doesn't have money in an account and Brian isn't answering.
> Will I take her home? Will I accept any other payment offers?
> I'm getting annoyed now. "You want to pay cash?, Venmo??"
> She smiles and pulls down her top displaying what are at least D cups, with some perfect little pink nipples.
> I put the trip in Waze, and we're headed out.
> I'm driving with my left hand on the wheel and my right hand feeling-up her large breasts and along her inner thigh...


----------



## gwrmarines

I became a driver yesterday and decided to give it try after work. Within the first minute I got a ping and it turned out to be this extremely cute blonde. I'm nervous as hell to begin with as it's my first PAX! She was walking out to the car flirtatiously eyeing me up. Maybe it was my black on black 2015 Grand Cherokee Altitude Edition haha. 

Anyway, It was just a short trip to the mall but we hit it off. I mentioned she was my first PAX and she got super excited and started talking about all the other drivers that would hit on her yadda yadda. It definitely crossed my mind but was like dude, first time, keep it professional, don't start off with a shitty rating lol. I dropped her off and that was that. I keep thinking about it though like I missed an opportunity cause there was definitely some chemistry. Once I start the weekend night shifts and have a few more rides under my belt I'll have more interesting stories.


----------



## easteuropeboy

gwrmarines said:


> I became a driver yesterday and decided to give it try after work. Within the first minute I got a ping and it turned out to be this extremely cute blonde. I'm nervous as hell to begin with as it's my first PAX! She was walking out to the car flirtatiously eyeing me up. Maybe it was my black on black 2015 Grand Cherokee Altitude Edition haha.
> 
> Anyway, It was just a short trip to the mall but we hit it off. I mentioned she was my first PAX and she got super excited and started talking about all the other drivers that would hit on her yadda yadda. It definitely crossed my mind but was like dude, first time, keep it professional, don't start off with a shitty rating lol. I dropped her off and that was that. I keep thinking about it though like I missed an opportunity cause there was definitely some chemistry. Once I start the weekend night shifts and have a few more rides under my belt I'll have more interesting stories.


Bro believe me you will have so many many stories that you will never talk about it or write about it


----------



## simpsonsverytall

Bill Collector said:


> Is it to be continued or what?


lol


----------



## Istvan

Bill Collector said:


> Is it to be continued or what?


He probably on the news for raping drunk passenger


----------



## Istvan

gwrmarines said:


> I became a driver yesterday and decided to give it try after work. Within the first minute I got a ping and it turned out to be this extremely cute blonde. I'm nervous as hell to begin with as it's my first PAX! She was walking out to the car flirtatiously eyeing me up. Maybe it was my black on black 2015 Grand Cherokee Altitude Edition haha.
> 
> Anyway, It was just a short trip to the mall but we hit it off. I mentioned she was my first PAX and she got super excited and started talking about all the other drivers that would hit on her yadda yadda. It definitely crossed my mind but was like dude, first time, keep it professional, don't start off with a shitty rating lol. I dropped her off and that was that. I keep thinking about it though like I missed an opportunity cause there was definitely some chemistry. Once I start the weekend night shifts and have a few more rides under my belt I'll have more interesting stories.


Here you go , girl passenger is friendly she must be hot for the driver . She told you about other drivers hitting on her so you won't hit on her


----------



## wk1102

Istvan said:


> Here you go , girl passenger is friendly she must be hot for the driver . She told you about other drivers hitting on her so you won't hit on her


I know... i was thinking the same thing. Here she is basically shouting at him, "please don't hit on me!" and he still considered doing it.

Sometime women are just friendly, she's stuck in a car with you, don't make it uncomfortable for her by misinterpreting friendly for intrest. If shes really interested she'll let you know. Its better to be safe than wrong.

There have been a few times that Ive had great conversation with a woman rider where I'm waiting for the invite in, she gets out and heads in, never even looks back. Was she waiting for to make a move? Maybe but i doubt it. I'd love to believe she was but...

It does happen, but if I were you op, I'd let her make a move and just let all the other ones go to the missed opportunity file. Don't be the creepy Uber guy.


----------



## ND379

ewww no. 
And after the stories on the news about local uber/lyft drivers ending up with serious sexual assault allegations against them, I wouldn't recommend it


----------



## cannonball7

I wake up early, Uber who? Uber what? Uber when?

Don't confuse me with the lucky guy you shagged.

Don't have to worry about breakfast either.


----------



## OrlandoUberX

My rule is always be professional but it's hard to be that when we get paid far less than that. With that said, I dropped off these cute college girls from the bar and they wanted to tip me but didn't have any cash so I said no problem don't worry about it. They got out and flashed me,good enough for me. So for tips I take cash or full frontal nudity.


----------



## t5contra

What about when uber sending you low key dick pic ?


----------



## wk1102

t5contra said:


> What about when uber sending you low key &%[email protected]!* pic ?


Huh?


----------



## Istvan

wk1102 said:


> Huh?


I think that is Travis's dick pic


----------



## wk1102

Istvan said:


> I think that is Travis's &%[email protected]!* pic


Ah.. I see it now. It's like one of those pictures you have to let your eyes relax and kind of blur


----------



## UberWLA

wk1102 said:


> Ah.. I see it now. It's like one of those pictures you have to let your eyes relax and kind of blur


I tried that. I mean, I saw the shape, but I never got the 3D effect to happen.


----------



## gwrmarines

wk1102 said:


> I know... i was thinking the same thing. Here she is basically shouting at him, "please don't hit on me!" and he still considered doing it.


I was considering it BEFORE she mentioned she gets hit on all the time. I may be an asshole, but I'm not a ****ing asshole.


----------



## UberWLA

gwrmarines said:


> I was considering it BEFORE she mentioned she gets hit on all the time. I may be an asshole, but I'm not a &%[email protected]!*ing asshole.


You'll have plenty more chances, where they don't mention that, and sit there with the door open, but still hanging out for a few chatting, obviously enjoying the convo, and you.


----------



## MinnManitou

MulletMan said:


> I could only stand watching the first minute, but I'm pretty sure that's a ******. The voice alone would prevent a chubby for me.


Gigi is a well-known ******. Think of her as the modern RuPaul.


----------



## UberWLA

MinnManitou said:


> Gigi is a well-known ******. Think of her as the modern RuPaul.


She must live near me, because a buddy was over, and found her on Tinder. I was like, "NO WAY! I know her. Not know her, but I gotta show you a vid." LOL!


----------



## wk1102

Normally I don't kiss and tell but I'll share a little...;-)


----------



## Bonaflyd

All the people criminalizing consensual sex are the ones that never get hit on and couldn't get ass in a ***** house


----------



## Alexander

Recently had a drunk girl from a local college blast my speakers while flailing her arms and sticking half her body out the front passenger side window (where she was sitting). She leans over and tells me, while the music is blaring, that she had just offered to make out with some DJ but he rejected the offer due to having a girlfriend, which according to this girl made him a "small-cocked loser".

At the end of the trip, I pull up to the curb by her apartment complex and turn down the music. She unbuckles her seatbelt, grabs my head, and shoves it into her face, saying "make-out with me". I turn sideways, narrowly avoiding her lips, and tell her I have a girlfriend.


----------



## dirtylee

You guys sound really desperate.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat

No Sex but but I'm also happily married . I have had girls flash me before , a girl give me her number and a couple cheek kisses haha 
I've noticed at least 75% of my PAX are females and at least half of them are attractive . 

This job would have been more interesting to me 5 years ago


----------



## UberWLA

I've asked about this before, but no bites. Here's yet another one that popped up (there's at least a new 1 every 2-3 weeks). Is Uber + Grindr a new quasi-escort app. I'm assuming you still pay for your RIDE.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad

UberWLA said:


> I've asked about this before, but no bites. Here's yet another one that popped up (there's at least a new 1 every 2-3 weeks). Is Uber + Grindr a new quasi-escort app. I'm assuming you still pay for your RIDE.
> 
> View attachment 46712


Yes. You've heard about UberSUV? This is called UberHIV.

"For a positive rider experience! Travel with ease, catch a disease."


----------



## UberWLA

And when it's paired with a straight hookup app? 

Ooo, maybe UberHPV? lol


----------



## Lia Travel

Oh it's definitely happened before! No doubt about that!


----------



## Grumblecakes

I've had a handshake with a tip that turned into a kiss on the hand and numerous offers to come in for a drink upon drop off. 
Of course I would never act upon those offers as I consider myself an Uber professional, not to mention self respect or potential dangers involved.


----------



## Istvan

Grumblecakes said:


> I've had a handshake with a tip that turned into a kiss on the hand and numerous offers to come in for a drink upon drop off.
> Of course I would never act upon those offers as I consider myself an Uber professional, not to mention self respect or potential dangers involved.


You would be just a quick hook up for those ****** guys


----------



## Jennifer Lee

I always say no but I do get asked quite often to make their drive my last of the night and to go out with them. Only once have I been asked to hop in the backseat with him...and then asked to go back to my place when I said no sex in my car! I've only been doing uber for about a week though...


----------



## Yuri Lygotme

Jennifer Lee said:


> Only once have I been asked to hop in the backseat with him...and then asked to go back to my place when I said no sex in my car! I've only been doing uber for about a week though...


----------



## Uberdriver954

I picked up a couple from a bar, the guy offers me $100 if I let them have sex in the back of my car while I was driving... I did not let them.. If I regret, probably but is the car where my kids ride too.


----------



## dirtylee

Jennifer Lee said:


> I always say no but I do get asked quite often to make their drive my last of the night and to go out with them. Only once have I been asked to hop in the backseat with him...and then asked to go back to my place when I said no sex in my car! I've only been doing uber for about a week though...


What if it's another uber/lyft driver? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Elyam

I've been flashed and been gurneyed [legs over the seat and over my shoulders while driving... wasn't happy about it.] And I have only been driving for two weeks.

So far the women have been way worse than the men.


----------



## Uber_duber

CabbieGuy93 said:


> I'm curious have any of you guys been been given that "special tip" from any of your riders?


I compare this job to that of a bar tender. I won't hook up with anyone but I'll be a match maker in a pool ride or talk about their problems and try to help. I love taking the girl who's going on her first date. There's so much to talk about and I think it eases the tension for when she arrives.


----------



## Tommy Vercetti

Damn it, I've reached the end of the posts...keep it going lol this is some entertaining chit. The last time I was someones type, I was donating blood.


----------



## Jayman

OldTownSean said:


> Getting the tip sounds bad ... I'd rather be giving the tip LOL ... ofc I'm married so I wouldn't ... I think it's my wife's greatest fear considering I drive in old town which is about 50% hot, drunk little ****s in short dresses


Old Town Chicago? I may have to check it out


----------



## snarekick

Had a couple girls hit on me. Got two numbers but nothing came of it. 

One girl I picked up and brought her downtown to a bar to meet up with her friends. The whole way there she was asking me about myself and finally asked if I was married/had a gf. I said no and she acted surprised and asked why. Told her I don't know! And laughed. She talked about how she was dreading the night ahead of her because she didn't actually want to go out with these girlfriends of hers and she wished she could just hang out with me and talk more instead. She gave me her number and told me she wanted me to pick her up later after she was done having drinks. I said ok and she gave me a huge kiss on the cheek. I noticed later that night I had been driving around with her lipstick on my face for awhile. 

So I text her awhile later and ask if she wants me to pick her up still. She says yes but isn't quite done with her girls night out. It gets to be bar close and she is saying she wants to have drinks with me. I'm like ok let's do it. She says it's after bar close, and where could we do this? I'm like I thought you meant you'd want to hang at your place or something. She says oh that's not an option MY FIANCÉ IS HERE

I'm like whoaaaaa ok, I got the wrong impression here, I'm sorry. 

I don't know what her intentions were but I'm not down with the cheating stuff. 

She came up on my suggested friends on fb later so I think she fb stalked me. I have a unique first name that wouldn't be hard to find on there I'm sure. I added her anyway lol

Few days later she texted me and asked if I could take her to the airport. I declined. Saying I had plans that day. 

That was weird


----------



## snarekick

One of my first rides was with this 20 year old girl. She had a rather long trip, like 30 or 40 minutes so we talked quite a bit. I offered her my aux cable and she played some death metal and we talked about bands and music. She was super enthusiastic about showing off her favorite music and it was fun talking to her.

We got to her house and she stated that she didn't want the ride to end. I sarcastically said that I could just drive around the block a few dozen times and she goes ok! She then jumps out of the back seat and jumps up front. I just go along with it. She mentions a park nearby and says we should go park there. I oblige, but as we approach red flags start waiving in my stupid little brain thinking about where this is going. It's like midnight and the park is all dark and very much supposed to be closed.

I turn to her and say, "hey I don't want you to take this the wrong way but I think this is a bad idea." And I try to explain, as kindly as possible, that I could get in a lot of trouble if what was happening next went the wrong way or something.

She said she understood and so I turned around and took her back to her house. She thanked me for being such a gentleman and high fived me.

Such is my life, ending up with a high five instead of sex


----------



## snarekick

Picked up 3 people one time. One girl who sat up front with me was one of the most attractive women I have ever seen. Absolutely beautiful. The whole ride to bar she's constantly touching me and leaning towards me and flinging her hair in my face and stuff. She's taking snapchat selfies with me and just flirting like crazy. 

She gave me a big kiss on the cheek at the end of the ride too. 

Not a crazy story but I've never had that kind of attention from such an attractive girl before. 

I think I'll go shoot myself now


----------



## andreyp224

CabbieGuy93 said:


> I'm curious have any of you guys been been given that "special tip" from any of your riders?


ohhhh yesss, its been special for almost 2 months now......


----------



## dirtylee

snarekick 
You did the right thing by not immediately pursuing further. Sure if you are interested, exchange numbers & go from there.


----------



## Shangsta

dirtylee said:


> You guys sound really desperate.


They are, the dude saying his car gets girls. Could you come off anymore as a needle dick? Lol


----------



## Shangsta

snarekick said:


> One of my first rides was with this 20 year old girl. She had a rather long trip, like 30 or 40 minutes so we talked quite a bit. I offered her my aux cable and she played some death metal and we talked about bands and music. She was super enthusiastic about showing off her favorite music and it was fun talking to her.
> 
> We got to her house and she stated that she didn't want the ride to end. I sarcastically said that I could just drive around the block a few dozen times and she goes ok! She then jumps out of the back seat and jumps up front. I just go along with it. She mentions a park nearby and says we should go park there. I oblige, but as we approach red flags start waiving in my stupid little brain thinking about where this is going. It's like midnight and the park is all dark and very much supposed to be closed.
> 
> I turn to her and say, "hey I don't want you to take this the wrong way but I think this is a bad idea." And I try to explain, as kindly as possible, that I could get in a lot of trouble if what was happening next went the wrong way or something.
> 
> She said she understood and so I turned around and took her back to her house. She thanked me for being such a gentleman and high fived me.
> 
> Such is my life, ending up with a high five instead of sex


Bet you she wasnt 20


----------



## snarekick

Why do you say that? she didn't look younger


----------



## Mattio41

So after reading this thread, and having some neer experiences myself. I am more convinced to get that rear cabin dash cam now.... 

For "2" reasons.... LOL


----------



## Who35

snarekick said:


> Had a couple girls hit on me. Got two numbers but nothing came of it.
> 
> One girl I picked up and brought her downtown to a bar to meet up with her friends. The whole way there she was asking me about myself and finally asked if I was married/had a gf. I said no and she acted surprised and asked why. Told her I don't know! And laughed. She talked about how she was dreading the night ahead of her because she didn't actually want to go out with these girlfriends of hers and she wished she could just hang out with me and talk more instead. She gave me her number and told me she wanted me to pick her up later after she was done having drinks. I said ok and she gave me a huge kiss on the cheek. I noticed later that night I had been driving around with her lipstick on my face for awhile.
> 
> So I text her awhile later and ask if she wants me to pick her up still. She says yes but isn't quite done with her girls night out. It gets to be bar close and she is saying she wants to have drinks with me. I'm like ok let's do it. She says it's after bar close, and where could we do this? I'm like I thought you meant you'd want to hang at your place or something. She says oh that's not an option MY FIANCÉ IS HERE
> 
> I'm like whoaaaaa ok, I got the wrong impression here, I'm sorry.
> 
> I don't know what her intentions were but I'm not down with the cheating stuff.
> 
> She came up on my suggested friends on fb later so I think she fb stalked me. I have a unique first name that wouldn't be hard to find on there I'm sure. I added her anyway lol
> 
> Few days later she texted me and asked if I could take her to the airport. I declined. Saying I had plans that day.
> 
> That was weird


Women cheat too!


----------



## brendon292

I've had a few attractive female passengers who I suspect may have been interested in me. I didn't act on it because I have a girlfriend that I'm very happy with. Even if I was single, I would tread very carefully before I asking for a passengers number. That could turn into a complaint or even allegation very quickly.


----------



## Strange Fruit

I had a drunk girl invite me in "to meet her dog" at almost 2am. The chemistry seemed intense, while she was in the front passenger seat. There was no obvious flirting, but I'm a quiet low-key individual, and most of my experiences start this way anyway, so it _seemed _like mutual intentions. When we opened her apt door, she mentioned a boyfriend (great time to mention it, girly). As soon as we enter we hear he is awake, and she mentioned me "needing to use the bathroom", as if that was why I came in. So I played along and went, then left. I think she may have been hoping he was asleep when she invited me in. I never got to ask, and I'm still curious now & then, what that was about. Her name is Rachael, and she did say that Rachaels are usually trouble. (This naturally piques my interest because I'm a dysfunctional individual, and only get along with 'trouble' anyways, so I was thinking "so you're my kind of girl".) I don't doubt that she is trouble.

Another time, I really liked this girl. I mean, she's just the sort (for weirdos like me, it isn't common to come across the sort that just does it for you like this, not like Rachael, this one was IT). I'm very introverted, and not one to initiate things. But I really liked her, especially a lot, in a personal way. I don't like putting anyone on the spot trying to flirt with them, because it seems rude since most nice people don't want to have to reject someone, and unlike going out when a girl just has to accept that as part of life, ordering a service is a different scenario. I don't want to be that annoying guy flirting with a captive audience. So I just don't bother, ever, (except one other time that I shared in the stories forum as a post called "Molly"), so this would be the second _and_ last time. Last time I ended up with a $10 gift from Uber (read that forum post to see how this is possible). 
This time, I sent her a text right afterward, since we can send texts a few minutes after trip ends. I made it explicit that I didn't expect an answer (trying to make it clear that I was just being like: 'can't hurt to try, but I'm not going to be stalking you now, I just thought you were too cool to pass up without trying'). I left my name and phone number. She texted back the next morning, which seemed to mean it was okay. I mean, I didn't have her # before, so by texting me, & continuing the banter I'd started with my text, she showed that she was 1)cool with it, willing to continue the connection even after I said "if ur not interested just don't reply and I'll get the hint", and 2)that she was willing to let me have her phone #. But I didn't get back to her, because very soon after I woke up and saw the text, I got either an email or text (I don't remember which) from Uber saying I had a report for "inappropriate behavior". That's all it said. Not a single detail. I don't know what it was about, but sending her that text is the only thing I could imagine would be deemed "inappropriate". I've never had that message before or since. If she reported me, especially after responding like she was cool with it, then I guess I didn't lose out because I'm not down with people like that (just say "no thank you", people, it's not sexual harassment to let someone know ur interested). But I'll always wonder if it was just a coincidence and that warning was some other stupid unrelated thing. That's the only reason I didn't follow through. Just in case she is a psycho willing to make things up to punish someone who may have annoyed her. Especially if she's someone who would bother to text me in a friendly way, _then report me, _then she's definitely someone to worry about_._ But I always wonder: if only I had responded to her text sooner before I got the warning, I may have discovered all was good, but I just woke up and had to think what to say first. I'll never know. I wake up slowly. & Did I mention I'm very introverted?

I had a woman I picked up by Pier 39 and took her to San Mateo. She was drunk. After she accused me of maybe taking her a longer way to the freeway to make more money (I took Battery down to 1st St to eventually get on 2nd or 4th to end up on 280 instead of Embarcadero to King to 280, because that's a little shorter and I didn't know if there was a game that night. I also, at night, didn't expect the traffic jam I ended up hitting on 1st street). I convinced her they're both valid routes, and in retrospect I wish I'd gone the other way too, but it was an honest misjudgement, and I'm not the sort who tries to cheat people. And it wouldn't have seemed so long if it weren't for the anomalous traffic jam. This went well, she's an intelligent professional who happened to be drunk, but a reasonable person in the end. She wasn't mad, and I wasn't defensive in answering her honest suspicion. Then she told me about getting a warning from Uber for sexual harassment of a driver. She was warned if she did it again, she'd be deactivated. So some male driver reported her instead of just saying "no thank you". Is that driver here? You're a lame dude. I guess she was feeling me out because she didn't want to get deactivated, and I assured her that I think the guy is a dumbass. She was stopping off for a drink before home, and asked me if I wanted to get a drink. My stupid narrow brain was thinking, "I can't drink, I have to work", cause I'm introverted and slow to get simple things like "duh, this is the prelude, a formality on the way to walking her home and sobering up before driving again". This occurred to me 20 seconds _after_ she shut the car door, sounding a little hurt by the rejection. 
No need to taunt me. I _know._ I'm just so rigid in trying to be appropriate, because my actual nature is very inappropriate, I drop the ball easily. Did I mention I'm dysfunctional & introverted. I'm an excellent driver though.






I've had two kisses on the cheek. One from someone who was visiting the Bay area, and I just happened to pick her up two nights in a row in Millbrae, even though I only work in SF unless I get a ride out (this was back in the good fare days), so quite a coincidence. They were actually sweet, not salacious, like from girls that probably wouldn't take a stranger inside anyway, but it was their level of promiscuity.


----------



## Shangsta

Your report about inappropriate behavior is why its not worth it. I mean what are you going to tell people "Yeah I picked her up while I was driving Uber"

There are better ways to meet women, this is either a job for you or it is not. Dont get caught with your pants down.


----------



## Red Leader

Shangsta said:


> Your report about inappropriate behavior is why its not worth it. I mean what are you going to tell people "Yeah I picked her up while I was driving Uber"
> 
> There are better ways to meet women, this is either a job for you or it is not. Dont get caught with your pants down.


Yea....just unzip. It's quicker but far more dangerous on the quick zip up.


----------



## bostonwolf

Lyft4uDC said:


> ive been flirted with and I had a 2 hr drive in which I spent talking to this cute, intelligent woman...but I never broke that 3rd wall between pax and my professionalism. she really was the only person id say "&%[email protected]!* it, I don't care" and ask her out. why I didn't, im not sure. but im semi glad I didn't.


In that situation I give her my number and say "if you ever need to make this trip again I'm happy to drive it, and I know most drivers are not. Feel free to reach out and we can arrange it through Uber when I pick you up" and leave it at that.


----------



## UberKevPA

Osamah said:


> I've gone as far as inside their bedroom


I've gone as far as a female rider's bedroom: I hauled a minifridge up a flight of stairs and she asked me to put it in her room. Got a hug and no tip.


----------



## Giovanni206

At first I was really worried about my rating and acted stressed out all the time, and didn't show much interest. I've been hit on to many times to count, invited to party, hit bars, go to dinner, tinder dates interested in me, females hitting on me in front of there BF, college girls kissing me, the list goes on. Now, I don't act so stressed out, just chill and drive, open for anything. Actually, went to dinner with a group last weekend after picking them up from the bar. Good times!


----------



## Giovanni206

Chendaddy said:


> I've driven Uber for seven months. There's been a lot of flirting. A little groping. Some numbers exchanged. No hook-ups. Kind of disappointing, but at the same time that's a dangerous line to cross.
> 
> Never even got close, but the closest I've gotten was this cute girl on Fourth of July who was absolutely trashed. Her and her friend were passed out most of the trip, which was great because they were vomity before. She woke up a little before I got to her house and started really aggressively trying to get me to come in with her, telling me she had drinks, would make me food, we could watch the fireworks together, etc.
> 
> I won't lie; part of me said, "Hell yeah!" But she was blacked out drunk. As in I don't think she would've remembered me when she sobered up. And if she woke up with no memory, and her &%[email protected]!*ing Uber driver was in bed with her?
> 
> Job security: More important than getting laid.


shes not going to remember! do it


----------



## Giovanni206

Raquel said:


> Had a few creepers get in my car..and I just ignore them when they try to flirt..I'VE Had a few cute guys..but I still would never hook up with a PAX.. no matter the circumstances..


yeah hook up with another uber driver


----------



## Freddie Blimeau

It happened the me a little while after I started driving,

I picked up this lady and start driving her to the address she put in. She asked me how old I was so I told her the truth, 23. Then she asks me if I've ever been with a black woman. I told her the truth, no. Then she asked me didn't I like black women. I told her I really never thought about it and never had the opportunity.

So she interrupted me and said 'so you wouldn't rule out a woman cuz she's black, what about an older woman?' I gave her the same answer . Then she asks me how old I think she is. I told her I would have thought 28-32 at first, but a closer look suggested she didn't try too hard to hide her real age. I said something else about how no BS and no pretenses was admirable.

So she makes a remark about how I'm a 'little' young but WTH so she asks me if it's true what they say about white boys. I told her I didn't know. Then she told me she was 40 and really wanted to find out the answer and could I 'help a sister out',

I found out what I'd been missing. You want to talk about weak in the knees for 3 days. Since then I've had all kinds of black women 30-43 hit on me and I can't stop singing their praises.


----------



## Nute Inside

What a boring bunch of folks, 15 pages and only 1 story, smh.


Today will be my second day doing Uber full time and I fully expect to smash something within a few months. I'm young, handsome, in shape, smell good, and keep my car clean. I have muscular arms and will definitely be rocking tiny shirts to expose them to the curious females. I worked in a hotel for years and smashed a couple chicks while on the job from guests to employees. It should be super easy to do with Uber.

Hopefully I'll be back soon with some epic tales!


----------



## UberDude2

Nut Insider said:


> What a boring bunch of folks, 15 pages and only 1 story, smh.
> 
> Today will be my second day doing Uber full time and I fully expect to smash something within a few months. I'm young, handsome, in shape, smell good, and keep my car clean. I have muscular arms and will definitely be rocking tiny shirts to expose them to the curious females. I worked in a hotel for years and smashed a couple chicks while on the job from guests to employees. It should be super easy to do with Uber.
> 
> Hopefully I'll be back soon with some epic tales!





> I worked in a hotel for years and smashed a couple chicks while on the job from guests to employees.


I have to tell you bro, you're not sporting a good track record if you only "smashed a couple of chicks" after years of working at the same hotel.
Anyone could accidentally "smash" more than that without even trying. I mean, the room and bed are already in place.
Good luck with the rape allegations, we'll see you on the news in no time. Send a shout out to the forum.


----------



## wk1102

Nut Insider said:


> What a boring bunch of folks, 15 pages and only 1 story, smh.
> 
> Today will be my second day doing Uber full time and I fully expect to smash something within a few months. I'm young, handsome, in shape, smell good, and keep my car clean. I have muscular arms and will definitely be rocking tiny shirts to expose them to the curious females. I worked in a hotel for years and smashed a couple chicks while on the job from guests to employees. It should be super easy to do with Uber.
> 
> Hopefully I'll be back soon with some epic tales!


Man, you sound like a real swell guy, I should introduce you to my daughter... :/

I'm old, flabby, i fart a lot and could give 2 shits about style and i can get laid without preying on vulnerable, intoxicated women.


----------



## Mattio41

Nut Insider said:


> What a boring bunch of folks, 15 pages and only 1 story, smh.
> 
> Today will be my second day doing Uber full time and I fully expect to smash something within a few months. I'm young, handsome, in shape, smell good, and keep my car clean. I have muscular arms and will definitely be rocking tiny shirts to expose them to the curious females. I worked in a hotel for years and smashed a couple chicks while on the job from guests to employees. It should be super easy to do with Uber.
> 
> Hopefully I'll be back soon with some epic tales!


Y.D.F.C.


----------



## c32amg

Nut Insider said:


> What a boring bunch of folks, 15 pages and only 1 story, smh.
> 
> Today will be my second day doing Uber full time and I fully expect to smash something within a few months. I'm young, handsome, in shape, smell good, and keep my car clean. I have muscular arms and will definitely be rocking tiny shirts to expose them to the curious females. I worked in a hotel for years and smashed a couple chicks while on the job from guests to employees. It should be super easy to do with Uber.
> 
> Hopefully I'll be back soon with some epic tales!


Lol if you need Uber to get laid it's sad lol I'm pretty sure no one wants to mention online any sexual conquests for the obvious reasons it could be taken wrong and you can be sued for writing or gloating. Your job is to take them from point A to point B rather drunk or sober. It wouldn't be a conquest it they are to drunk to realize your not their type when sober lol


----------



## Nute Inside

UberDude2 said:


> I have to tell you bro, you're not sporting a good track record if you only "smashed a couple of chicks" after years of working at the same hotel.
> Anyone could accidentally "smash" more than that without even trying. I mean, the room and bed are already in place.
> Good luck with the rape allegations, we'll see you on the news in no time. Send a shout out to the forum.














wk1102 said:


> Man, you sound like a real swell guy, I should introduce you to my daughter... :/
> 
> I'm old, flabby, i fart a lot and could give 2 shits about style and i can get laid without preying on vulnerable, intoxicated women.


Who said anything about intoxicated women? I fully believe you can get laid with your dumpster diving self.  Have at it!



c32amg said:


> *Lol if you need Uber to get laid it's sad lol *I'm pretty sure no one wants to mention online any sexual conquests for the obvious reasons it could be taken wrong and you can be sued for writing or gloating. Your job is to take them from point A to point B rather drunk or sober. It wouldn't be a conquest it they are to drunk to realize your not their type when sober lol


No amount of "lol"s can veil the pathetic life you live.


----------



## c32amg

You do know you trying to be funny and mocking only proves your the one mad lol


----------



## UberDude2

Nut Insider said:


> Who said anything about intoxicated women? I fully believe you can get laid with your dumpster diving self.  Have at it!
> 
> No amount of "lol"s can veil the pathetic life you live.


----------



## Istvan

Right, guy says he is attractive, good looking, muscular and smells good yet he needs to do Uber to smash things? Why not just go to a bar or something.

By the way good luck with a rape allegation. You should know millennials will do anything to get free rides for life from Uber, so you are a perfect bait for them because once you " smashed someone" they will claim you raped them so they get get free rides for life


----------



## Nute Inside

Istvan said:


> Right, guy says he is attractive, good looking, muscular and smells good yet he needs to do Uber to smash things? Why not just go to a bar or something.
> 
> By the way good luck with a rape allegation. You should know millennials will do anything to get free rides for life from Uber, so you are a perfect bait for them because once you " smashed someone" they will claim you raped them so they get get free rides for life


From a quick gander on this forum I noticed immediately how bitter, jaded, and miserable some of you guys were but I didn't know it was that bad! Who said anything about "needing" to smash punani?

It's hilarious how you guys who are so above having sex with passengers continue to marinate in this thread which has absolutely nothing to do with you which exposes you aren't above it, you are just incapable to achieve it so you sit here in jealousy taking shots full of blanks.

Today started off great, my first passenger was a attractive middle age business owner I picked up from the gym. She said to me, "not only are the cars I'm getting on Uber are getting better and better, so are the men! You are really handsome!"


----------



## Istvan

Nut Insider said:


> From a quick gander this forum I noticed immed


Uhm , what?


----------



## anteetr

Nut Insider said:


> From a quick gander on this forum I noticed immediately how bitter, jaded, and miserable some of you guys were but I didn't know it was that bad! Who said anything about "needing" to smash punani?
> 
> It's hilarious how you guys who are so above having sex with passengers continue to marinate in this thread which has absolutely nothing to do with you which exposes you aren't above it, you are just incapable to achieve it so you sit here in jealousy taking shots full of blanks.
> 
> Today started off great, my first passenger was a attractive middle age business owner I picked up from the gym. She said to me, "not only are the cars I'm getting on Uber are getting better and better, so are the men! You are really handsome!"


Troll or not, you are hilarious!


----------



## Red Leader

Nut Insider said:


> What a boring bunch of folks, 15 pages and only 1 story, smh.
> 
> Today will be my second day doing Uber full time and I fully expect to smash something within a few months. I'm young, handsome, in shape, smell good, and keep my car clean. I have muscular arms and will definitely be rocking tiny shirts to expose them to the curious females. I worked in a hotel for years and smashed a couple chicks while on the job from guests to employees. It should be super easy to do with Uber.
> 
> Hopefully I'll be back soon with some epic tales!


This post is worth,ess with out pictures.


----------



## Istvan

Nut Insider said:


> From a quick gander on this forum I noticed immediately how bitter, jaded, and miserable some of you guys were but I didn't know it was that bad! Who said anything about "needing" to smash punani?
> 
> It's hilarious how you guys who are so above having sex with passengers continue to marinate in this thread which has absolutely nothing to do with you which exposes you aren't above it, you are just incapable to achieve it so you sit here in jealousy taking shots full of blanks.
> 
> Today started off great, my first passenger was a attractive middle age business owner I picked up from the gym. She said to me, "not only are the cars I'm getting on Uber are getting better and better, so are the men! You are really handsome!"


First of all, guys like you creep out women who take Uber. There is plenty women drivers will tell stories how female passengers tell them the male drivers are bunch of creeps


----------



## EX_

LOL! I guess you're not the king [B]Nut Insider[/B]?







Istvan said:


> Right, guy says he is attractive, good looking, muscular and smells good yet he needs to do Uber to smash things? Why not just go to a bar or something.
> 
> By the way good luck with a rape allegation. You should know millennials will do anything to get free rides for life from Uber, so you are a perfect bait for them because once you " smashed someone" they will claim you raped them so they get get free rides for life


Some drivers out there might wanna get that e-trial.


----------



## Nute Inside

Istvan said:


> First of all, guys like you creep out women who take Uber. There is plenty women drivers will tell stories how female passengers tell them the male drivers are bunch of creeps




















(I was this woman's very first Uber!)

Yup, I'm totally creeping out female passengers.


----------



## uberdrives

*I haven't hooked up but the potential is there!! I have been driving for the past 2 months and on New Years I picked up this couple in front of a bar. I pulled up and they were all over each other and you can tell they were both drunk the girl more than the guy but they got in and the guy went straight on his phone? and the girl sat in a position where she could talk and face me from the back seat in between the console. She was drunk but knew what was going on.
I then realized that she just met the guy that night and he was just paying the Uber home.
When we got to the location she was offering me to come in and I was like, "Nah it's all good" Only because the guy was still there but he was still on his phone in the car and me and the girl had stepped out only cuz I opened the door for her to get out. She was like, "You sure you don't want water or need to come in to pee or something??" Lol
I was like, "No it's all good but thank you" 
I could've totally shined that other guy out had sex with her but I wanted to continue driving because of the surge was up on driving that night!! lol
Still waiting on my next opportunity. *


----------



## EX_

Nut Insider said:


> (I was this woman's very first Uber!)
> 
> Yup, I'm totally creeping out female passengers.


This means next to nothing to us since you're way too green, come back after you've completed 1000 trips.


----------



## Bwood

lol @ this thread. 

I'm married so I deny every offer I get. If they had uber back in my single days, I would've enjoyed preying on drunk girls that see you as their knight in shining armor, taking them home from the bar.

I am a 24 year old dude, in good shape, very tall, nice car, and very social - so I do run into a lot of these situations. not trying to brag, as I said I am happily married and my wife looks forward to these stories when I get home.

Just this weekend I picked up two really good looking 30 year old brunettes. They immediately started trying to chat me up, asking a million questions. the one sitting shotgun kept saying "you're cute" or "you got a pretty face", and then would ask a question about my life. As we were driving I noticed her seat belt wasn't on and when I said hey can you put your seat belt on please? she says to me in the most serious and seductive tone "tell me to put it on. you need to be more assertive and tell me what to do". I laughed and quickly realized where this was headed so when she asked if I was single, I explained that I was married and her tone changed and she sounded pretty bummed. even started trying to ask questions about my wife and justify who was better looking and crap.

I get a kick out of it and can definitely see how certain drivers could get lucky on the job.


----------



## JimKE

Nut Insider said:


>


SEVEN badges!!!!! LMAO...


----------



## Trafficat

7 badges is actually pretty impressive for only 22 five star ratings. That is a 32 % badge rate per 5 star rating. My badge rate is 6%.


----------



## tipplz

I had a gay Guy offer me $400. He was a young guy picked him up in an odd location, I'm guessing the previous uber driver had maybe kicked him out the car. he jumps in my car starts small talk then continued with..you are cute all I want to do is get home give a bj and go to sleep would you like to come in? after i replied with a friendly he'll no I have to continue driving he asked how much I made per night cuz he was willing to give me $400. after I shouldn't him my pepper spray he jumps out slams my door yells "your loss" while walking away. one of my strangest uber nights for sure


----------



## Nute Inside

EX_ said:


> This means next to nothing to us since you're way too green, come back after you've completed 1000 trips.


This comment has absolutely nothing to do with the topic at hand. My livelihood does not depend on Uber so I do not see me ever joining the 1k trip club.


----------



## tipplz

I'm at 5000 trips. nice try


----------



## PepeLePiu

I been the subject of really heavy flirting since I started Uber, mostly with young college girls to drunk to actually see who they was flirting with (I'm like 100 years old, bald headed and decisively toothless) so I consider this innocuous but in a weird way flattering even if they won't remember chit the very next morning. My only real opp for sex was when I took this very nice looking call girl to one of her dates. It was a hotel to hotel service. She gave me a card and told me if I ever needed her services they could be provided free of charge in a tit-for-tat kind of deal. She told me usually her clients would pay for her fare on the way in but not on the way out so I figure she was trying to build a relationship to lower her overhead. Just my luck I guess.


----------



## PartyRanger

Great place to meet women. Had a nice young women show me her ta tas a couple of months ago but alas I didn't want to lose the day as it was 9am and I just started driving. Every now and then a ride is more than a ride, its an adventure !


----------



## Vishnu643

In the city.... nobody has time even after the party to flirt with you.


----------



## Abraxas79

PepeLePiu said:


> I been the subject of really heavy flirting since I started Uber, mostly with young college girls to drunk to actually see who they was flirting with (I'm like 100 years old, bald headed and decisively toothless) so I consider this innocuous but in a weird way flattering even if they won't remember chit the very next morning. My only real opp for sex was when I took this very nice looking call girl to one of her dates. It was a hotel to hotel service. She gave me a card and told me if I ever needed her services they could be provided free of charge in a tit-for-tat kind of deal. She told me usually her clients would pay for her fare on the way in but not on the way out so I figure she was trying to build a relationship to lower her overhead. Just my luck I guess.


It is good that you recognize that it is the liquor speaking. Some UBER drivers seem to think they are Casa Nova reincarnated. Be polite when they invite you somewhere, say that you are flattered and everything but you really have to get home but here is my number if you want to call me next week and 99.9% of the time you will never hear from them again. You can give them a phony number if you wish to be extra cautious. Almost all these girls will tell you they have b/f's too. I feel sorry for the boyfriend, I really do. Definitely not a exclusive relationship. Then again, the ones in college and what not are only playing at relationships. They are far too young to have a clue. Its likely the b/f is banging every piece of tail he can track down in the city too.


----------



## Primeonly27

Gay dudes in Miami always want to go down on me. Have yet to have any chick want to have sex and have done over 2k rides. Had a few ghetto pax want me to sell drugs for them and a few out of towners want me to get drugs for them. And about 2 or 3 townies that wanted me to do drugs with them. And when I say no they just do them in the back seat up their nose.


----------



## UberWLA

Apologies for revival, but didn't find a comparable thread. 

Was recently flattered by a driver hitting on me, but wasn't at all someone I'd go for. For consensual sex, should the pax do the opening? I mean, isn't it a breach for the driver to start things?


----------



## steveK2016

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Wow! All it takes is one drunk chick to have second thoughts the next day and you'll get screwed ......again.


Applies to anyone, anywhere, anytime, anyhow...


----------



## Ex-Uber

Yes; I was offered favours by two ladies when I was dropping them off. Once, a woman left her number and told me to contact her as she was single. Lastly, a woman offered me to come inside and was flirting all the way. However, I never engaged in anything with a Paxhole as it aint professional and I don't trust paxholes.


----------



## ZenUber

If a couple gets in the car and they're having a spat - 
9 times out of 10 she is going to flirt with me.


----------



## KD_LA

"*Consensual hook ups*"

There's a "_con_" in front of the "_sensual_" -- someone is being swindled out of something?! Or... is the "_con_" negating the "_sensual_" turning it platonic?!


----------



## BuckleUp

CabbieGuy93 said:


> I'm curious have any of you guys been been given that "special tip" from any of your riders?


There's one famous driver in Australia, an old fella named @Who is John Galt? who has these hookups weekly apparently. I'm surprised he hasn't chipped in here and shared some of his raunchy milf escapades.



Sydney Uber said:


> Cab driving can be fruitful in this area. My first 9 years of driving was in cabs and if the job was worth it you'd card the rider. If it was a woman and they felt "safe" they'd call you direct. Then like any relationship over the months/years they can end up anywhere.
> 
> You know its on when you're asked something like "so, what have you got planned after you get to my place?"


Aha! And this happens in Sydney? Really my fellow ozzie friend? Are you sure? You might fool the Yanks with the tall stories, but we know how taxis really roll down under, and it ain't pretty nor smells good. There is only one exception, as i mentioned above.



Freddie Blimeau said:


> It happened the me a little while after I started driving,
> 
> I picked up this lady and start driving her to the address she put in. She asked me how old I was so I told her the truth, 23. Then she asks me if I've ever been with a black woman. I told her the truth, no. Then she asked me didn't I like black women. I told her I really never thought about it and never had the opportunity.
> 
> So she interrupted me and said 'so you wouldn't rule out a woman cuz she's black, what about an older woman?' I gave her the same answer . Then she asks me how old I think she is. I told her I would have thought 28-32 at first, but a closer look suggested she didn't try too hard to hide her real age. I said something else about how no BS and no pretenses was admirable.
> 
> So she makes a remark about how I'm a 'little' young but WTH so she asks me if it's true what they say about white boys. I told her I didn't know. Then she told me she was 40 and really wanted to find out the answer and could I 'help a sister out',
> 
> I found out what I'd been missing. You want to talk about weak in the knees for 3 days. Since then I've had all kinds of black women 30-43 hit on me and I can't stop singing their praises.


You should take a trip to Thailand. Once you go Thai, you never go back or black.


----------



## Christinebitg

Practice this line:

Let's exchange phone numbers. If we both still think it's a good idea tomorrow, let's get together then.

Hasn't happened yet. LOL


----------



## UberWLA

Does anyone here use the Whisper app? It's a "confession" app. There are a lot of hookups that mention Uber drivers throughout general forums, but there are also subforums, like: Uber Confessions: Uber sex; Uber hookups; etc. Over 20 of them.

How are all of these people hooking up? That's not my goal, but, ya know, I'd at least like an invitation to the dance. ?


----------



## Friendly Jack

It was nearing midnight on a Saturday night when I picked up this "nothing special" looking chick who asks if it's okay to sit in the front. So she jumps in the front and off we go.

Just a little bit of small talk later she starts focusing on her phone. I can't help but notice by the dim ambient lighting that as she occasionally shifts around she is letting her loose skirt move up to reveal the black thigh-high stockings she is wearing. I, of course, can't help but take a quick sideways look once in awhile, but don't want to do or say anything that gets me arrested later. 

It was a fairly long ride out to the suburbs and she never says a word to me, just keeps intetacting with her phone. By the time we reach her destination her skirt is up about as far as it could go and she has given me quite a show. 

I pull up at her destination and tell her "thanks, it was nice driving you" or something like that and she just looks up from her phone, pulls down her skirt, and thanks me for the nice ride. 

End of story...


----------



## Freddie Blimeau

Man, I've been there and really don't like it when I have to go there. A lot of what looks like a girl isn't 1 & I don't really like the cooking that much either. Nice looking old bldgs. and pretty good people but when you got to ask whatever's hitting on you to pull up their skirt before you get too far it kind of puts an ice pack on things, you know?


BuckleUp said:


> You should take a trip to Thailand. Once you go Thai, you never go back or black.


----------



## FLKeys

Freddie Blimeau said:


> Man, I've been there and really don't like it when I have to go there. A lot of what looks like a girl isn't 1 & I don't really like the cooking that much either. Nice looking old bldgs. and pretty good people but when you got to ask whatever's hitting on you to pull up their skirt before you get too far it kind of puts an ice pack on things, you know?


Welcome to the Florida Keys, never and I mean never assume someones gender.


----------



## BuckleUp

Friendly Jack said:


> It was nearing midnight on a Saturday night when I picked up this "nothing special" looking chick who asks if it's okay to sit in the front. So she jumps in the front and off we go.
> 
> Just a little bit of small talk later she starts focusing on her phone. I can't help but notice by the dim ambient lighting that as she occasionally shifts around she is letting her loose skirt move up to reveal the black thigh-high stockings she is wearing. I, of course, can't help but take a quick sideways look once in awhile, but don't want to do or say anything that gets me arrested later.
> 
> It was a fairly long ride out to the suburbs and she never says a word to me, just keeps intetacting with her phone. By the time we reach her destination her skirt is up about as far as it could go and she has given me quite a show.
> 
> I pull up at her destination and tell her "thanks, it was nice driving you" or something like that and she just looks up from her phone, pulls down her skirt, and thanks me for the nice ride.
> 
> End of story...


Talk about an anti-climax. 
The question is - were you still master of your domain when you got home?


----------



## hanging in there

Freddie Blimeau said:


> Man, I've been there and really don't like it when I have to go there. A lot of what looks like a girl isn't 1 & I don't really like the cooking that much either. Nice looking old bldgs. and pretty good people but when you got to ask whatever's hitting on you to pull up their skirt before you get too far it kind of puts an ice pack on things, you know?


Just to play it safe, keep your pickup encounters confined to West Hollywood (California). You can rest assured, a girl is always a girl there, no worries.


----------



## Irishjohn831

I have, app goes off, it’s my time. Dated the girl and she initially wrote in the compliments thanks for the lollipop


----------



## JimKE

Ahem...*FIVE YEAR OLD* zombie thread folks!


----------



## Irishjohn831

Irishjohn831 said:


> I have, app goes off, it's my time. Dated the girl and she initially wrote in the compliments thanks for the lollipop


----------



## BlondeMama864

I've had several offers to party with pax, go back to their room, someone offered to let me spend the night cause he was such a gentleman and i looked sleepy lol, i actually had one kiss me. For someone who's been single for 3 years, some nights i smack myself for having a conscience lol


----------



## UberWLA

After another recent jump in Uber-related posts on Whisper, I did a search for groups there. There are Uber specific groups, but most of the confessions are going into the hook up focused groups.


----------



## UberWLA

In the LA section this morning, and I _swear_ I didn't post it. So it's not only me noticing this.
(not sure of the guidelines here though, so I did obscure a bit)


----------



## Rakos

UberWLA said:


> In the LA section this morning, and I _swear_ I didn't post it. So it's not only me noticing this.
> (not sure of the guidelines here though, so I did obscure a bit)


What's wrong with Uber sox...???

Rakos


----------



## UberWLA

I didn't wanna run the risk of being too risqué. But clearly that's not an issue here, after seeing the soxy pix that you've posted. :laugh:


----------



## DrvrPaxLA

fun finding this. @UberWLA do u usally stay westside? any experiences?


----------



## UberWLA

DrvrPaxLA said:


> fun finding this. @UberWLA do u usally stay westside? any experiences?


Usually, I'm in Brentwood, Palisades, or Santa Monica, with shuttling shorts there. I typically drive early mornings, so no experiences yet.


----------



## Uber_Paul83

I once picked up a tinder match. Never met her just used to chat a bit and flirt. One night I happened to be in her area when she booked an Uber. Long story short we banged after the ride ended. I’ve had a passenger make out with me after a trip ? I’ve also had passengers flash their **** at me


----------



## Philly215

You wouldn’t believe how easy some chicks really are. I’ve had plenty of women who flirted with me while I’m driving. I usually flirt back if they are at least decent looking. Some of them actually asked me to join them for drinks. Of course, I declined. I always remain professional at all times even while flirting with them. I could take it further if I really wanted to. Some chicks are really easy, man.


----------



## MSBash

I had quite an experience a few months ago. I get a ping early morning around 4 on a Saturday.

For the sake of this story I'll call her "Holly". I get there and there is only one person standing there, I ask her "Holly?" She says yeah, gets in, I start the trip and it's taking me to the airport. I found it a bit odd since she didn't have any luggage, whatever I start driving. Seconds later I get a call " This is Holly, where the hell are you?" I explained the situation and offered to go back and pick her up but she refused. So now I have this random girl in my car. She tells me that she didn't have an Uber app but really needed a ride. We start talking cash payment and you guessed it, no cash but says "I'll make it worth your while". I had a feeling where it was going but she was being vague and I wasn't going to initiate anything. Anyways I decided to drive her anyways. 

We get to her place and she says "so, are you coming up?" We go in her apartment and we're talking shots. 15 minutes in and I'm thinking this is a waste of my time. She starts rubbing my thigh and it weirds me out because that's usually my move lol anyways we start fooling around, she stops and tells me that she is on her period. She promised that she gives great head. She was not lying, it was one of the best BJ's I've ever had. We exchange numbers and I left. I ended up seeing her a few times after that and it was fun but I think I just over hyped it in my head. I've had other passengers invite me to party with them or hangout but never acted on it.


----------



## Christinebitg

MSBash said:


> She was not lying, it was one of the best BJ's I've ever had.


So... did you return the favor??


----------



## MSBash

Christinebitg said:


> So... did you return the favor??


It was a no go for me, my good sir. I'm more of a plain short cake type of guy rather than with strawberries.


----------

